# Ho tradito e non mi sento in colpa



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.

Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.

Inoltre mi accusa di essere la causa della nostra infertilità quando non è assolutamente vero. Il fatto è che non facciamo quasi mai sesso e quando lo facciamo sono sempre i giorni non fertili.

Lo facciamo sempre e solo come vuole lui ossia lui sotto fermo a mo' di cadavere e io sopra che lo possiedo.. e lui che non fa niente, non mi tocca, non mi palpa, non fa niente di niente per farmi eccitare. Dice "stasera lo facciamo" e stop ma non mi mette nelle condizioni per potermi eccitare.

L'ho tradito quindici giorni fa con l'uomo del quale sono innamorata da più  di dieci anni. E' stata una notte fantastica e non mi pento per niente. L'ho amato. Per me non è stato sesso. 

So che mi giudicherete ma provate voi a stare con un uomo così e poi mi sapreste dire se è facile da sopportare.

Ci ho parlato perché voglio cercare di ripristinare l'equilibrio ma lui dice che non è vero che è cambiato.. dice che sono io che sono fissata che lui è fissato con la religione ma che non è vero.

Gli voglio bene e forse l'errore è stato proprio di sposarlo mentre pensavo ancora all'altro che non riesco a dimenticare. Non gli ho rilevato il tradimento perché la prenderebbe davvero male e metterebbe sempre il peccato come discorso dicendo che ho trasgredito ai comandamenti del Signore. 

Sono a pezzi perché nonostante tutto vorrei provare a recuperare la situazione. Non è facile però.


----------



## The Cheater (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. *Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo.* Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


mamma mia

più che tradirlo dovresti abbandonarlo in un bosco di notte


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2012)

la separazione no????


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


Ciao, benvenuta.Ci credo che sei spossata... l'uomo di cui sei innamorata da prima del matrimonio è sposato?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Buon per te che non ti senti in colpa.
Cosi scrivi nel titolo però poi leggendo il resto sembra che tu in colpa ti ci senta.

Ovviamente se hai sposato uno mentre amavi un altro hai fatto una gran mossa  Era già sposato almeno?


----------



## ferita (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Indeciso (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Buon per te che non ti senti in colpa.Cosi scrivi nel titolo però poi leggendo il resto sembra che tu in colpa ti ci senta.Ovviamente se hai sposato uno mentre amavi un altro hai fatto una gran mossa  Era già sposato almeno?


Sposata da 7 e innamorata da 10, fai te i conti......Che storia...... straquoto cheater


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


Parlo io il profeta Nonteladomia!
Tu uomo 
come accetti la posizione
Mulier super virum?

E' peccato!
QUanto la santa sodomia!

Si mia cara
Hai sposato uno perchè non potevi avere l'altro.
So cosa si passa.

Ma il mio dio ti punirà
Fornicatrice della domenica!

Se è religioso...
Leggili la novella del boccaccio
Dove si parla dell'eremita 
E di lei che ricacciava 
Il diavolo nell'inferno.

Ricordati che il diavolo
pigne fuori con la sua testa
e va ricacciato nell'inferno
che abita tra le cosce
di certe donne!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Ma io ragazzi mi chiedo...
Che nick arriveranno qui?

Menarca?
DIlaniata
Esausta
Figaspaccata
Ridotta in cenere
Maciullata
Stritolata

Spostata?

Eh?

COsa altro ci manca...eh?

Sodomita?
Pene d'amore?

IO mi dico...
Vulvo?

Ma in che mondo viviamo...Xd


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ragazzi mi chiedo...
> Che nick arriveranno qui?
> 
> *Menarca*?
> ...


la prima che c'entra?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mamma mia
> 
> più che tradirlo dovresti abbandonarlo in un bosco di notte



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ragazzi mi chiedo...
> Che nick arriveranno qui?
> 
> Menarca?
> ...



me lo stavo giusto chiedendo


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ragazzi mi chiedo...
> Che nick arriveranno qui?
> 
> Menarca?
> ...


Ma dai... è stanca, no? vorrei vedere te... con una che ti dice... che sei un peccatore e andrai all'inferno... dove ci sono tutti i peccatori, e le peccatrici, e i demoni dagli occhi di bragia... ok, io e te poi scopriamo che un paio li conosciamo...


----------



## erab (2 Aprile 2012)

Ma non ci sarà una infestazione di creature mitologiche norvegesi?


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Giustamente devo fare delle precisazioni.

L'uomo con cui ho tradito è il mio migliore amico da dodici anni e io non ho mai avuto il coraggio di rivelargli i miei veri sentimenti perché prima era fidanzato e poi quando si è lasciato io mi ero messa con il mio attuale marito. Insomma se dovessi raccontarvi la storia credo che dovrei scrivere un romanzo e non mi va. E' sempre stata una situazione indefinita. 

Mentre mi stavo sposando ho avuto un momento di ripensamento, mi passò davanti l'immagine di questo ragazzo ma lo ricacciai nel dimenticatoio pensando che il vero amore era quello razionale che provavo per il mio sposo.

Non è mai stato un amore passionale quello tra me e mio marito ma pensavo che fosse giusto così, che l'amore non si misura dal batticuore o dalle farfalle allo stomaco ma dallo stare insieme e fare le cose assieme in armonia.

In passato avevo sofferto molto per altri ragazzi e quando lo conobbi riuscii dopo tempo a imparare ad amarlo in maniera tiepida. Pensavo che fosse davvero questo l'amore e che l'altro fosse solo un sogno irrealizzabile.

Ma poi rividi l'altro che abita distante da me e mi tornò indietro tutto. Ancora ricacciai questo sentimento e decisi di troncare l'amicizia per scappare da quello che sentivo. Ma poi non ce l'ho fatta più e dopo 4 anni la passione è esplosa. Lui ha la ragazza ma non è sposato.. io invece.. ingabbiata in questo matrimonio che non mi da più nemmeno la calma di prima perché mio marito si è fissato con la religione.

Non mi sento in colpa ma mi sento in crisi perché sento di amare l'altro ma voglio bene anche a mio marito.

Ho l'obbligo morale di aiutarlo ad uscire da questa crisi mistica. Ieri abbiamo parlato e lui mi ha detto chiaramente che se non lo sopporto più significa che non gli voglio bene.

Preciso che tra me e mio marito non ci siamo mai detti "ti amo". Lui dice che non me l'ha detto perché non serve dirmelo dato che mi ha sposata.. io non gliel'ho detto perché francamente non lo provo. L'ho detto all'altro quindici giorni fa e sono stata la donna più felice del mondo.

Non ho speranze secondo me.. o rimango in questa gabbia dorata o lascio ma non per mettermi con l'altro ma per stare sola. 

L'altro giorno ho provato a fare sesso con mio marito e dopo un mese e mezzo che non riuscivamo (in questo periodo non ha erezioni come prima) ci sono riuscita. Mi sono dovuta caricare psicologicamente  pensando a quell'altro e direzionando il marito a s coparmi come piace a me... è davvero frustrante dover prendere la sua mano e direzionarla dove voglio io. Dovrebbe saperlo fare lui.

Preciso che all'inizio mio marito era abbastanza bravo a letto... poi si è rammollito proprio per colpa di sta Bibbia. Sono due anni che fa il cadavere mentre io mi dimeno. Considerate anche che l'eccitazione tarda ad arrivare perché mi sembra di farlo con un prete. Non riesco più a provare orgasmi e se li provo è solo quando penso all'altro ragazzo.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Se mio marito tornasse ad essere quello di prima forse riuscirei a salvare il mio matrimonio ma... dopo un periodo in cui stava per convertirsi agli evangelisti e sono riuscita a tirarlo di nuovo nel cattolicesimo invece di migliorare la situazione è peggiorata perché non mi capisce. Non capisce che ho bisogno di vivere e non di pensare continuamente alla fine del mondo.

Il suo essere così spirituale crea trambusto a tutti i discorsi che facciamo perché lui giudica sempre le cose che faccio e non capisce il mio disagio anche se io gliene ho parlato.

Gli ho anche rivelato i miei dubbi al momento del si e lui non ha fatto una piega dicendo che comunque ho lavato via il passato dicendo di si.

Sono in crisi nera e non a causa del tradimento ma già da parecchio tempo. Immaginatevi di stare con uno che è diventato improvvisamente un incrocio tra un prete e Furio di Bianco Rosso e Verdone. Che tristezza.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> spossata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> ferita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dici che anche la fissazione rientra in questo tipo di disturbo? Cosa potrei fare? Portarlo da uno psicologo? Gliene ho parlato ma lui dice che non ha nessun problema e quella che ha problemi sono io.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


Recuperare la situazione con uno così?
No scusa...a meno che tu non abbia messo in conto di portare in futuro al posto dei collant un cilicio...questo mi sembra andato totalmente.
E anzi, spero davvero (visto che non ho letto ancora nulla delle risposte) che nessuno ti giudichi, perchè davvero stando a quello che scrivi sarebbe folle.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo,* del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. *Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...



Bhè almeno ora sai chi andrà con il diavolo


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> spossata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa, ma il cambiamento di tuo marito coincide con qualche episodio? O è nato "dal nulla"? C'è forse qualcuno che lo spinge in questa sua religiosità spinta?
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma dai... è stanca, no? vorrei vedere te... con una che ti dice... che sei un peccatore e andrai all'inferno... dove ci sono tutti i peccatori, e le peccatrici, e i demoni dagli occhi di bragia... *ok, io e te poi scopriamo che un paio li conosciamo...*




:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Recuperare la situazione con uno così?
> No scusa...a meno che tu non abbia messo in conto di portare in futuro al posto dei collant un cilicio...questo mi sembra andato totalmente.
> E anzi, spero davvero (visto che non ho letto ancora nulla delle risposte) che nessuno ti giudichi, perchè davvero stando a quello che scrivi sarebbe folle.


Io sono consapevole di aver sbagliato a tradirlo ma non sono riuscita a trattenermi. Non ce l'ho fatta perché mi sono lasciata travolgere dalla passione repressa di tutti questi anni che ho provato per questo ragazzo e purtroppo devo dire che lo rifarei altre 1000 volte se tornassi indietro.

Quello che non farei è sposarmi. Quello ho sbagliato a fare. Ho sbagliato perché credevo in un amore tiepido e pensavo che la razionalità potesse essere quella che mi riparava dal soffrire ancora.


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Giustamente devo fare delle precisazioni.
> 
> L'uomo con cui ho tradito è il mio migliore amico da dodici anni e io non ho mai avuto il coraggio di rivelargli i miei veri sentimenti perché prima era fidanzato e poi quando si è lasciato io mi ero messa con il mio attuale marito. Insomma se dovessi raccontarvi la storia credo che dovrei scrivere un romanzo e non mi va. E' sempre stata una situazione indefinita.
> 
> ...


Non ce la posso fare a leggere. Mi parte l'embolo. ma anche per te, non solo per tuo marito.
Ma obbligo morale di che con questo.
Ok te lo sei sposato ma è mica una decisione senza ritorno. Il matrimonio come un viaggio all'inferno?
Eddai...ognuno di noi ha il diritto e il dovere di non rovinarsi la vita e di non rovinarla a gli altri.
Poi non so nulla di te e magari...
ma ho un allergia immediata verso quelli che si immolano sull'altare del dovere morale.
Lavori? Sei economicamente autosufficiente?


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Nausicaa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' morto mio suocero nel 2009 di una grave malattia che non è stato possibile curare. Mia suocera lo incolpa ingiustamente dicendo che non ha fatto abbastanza per lui. Lui si è sentito in colpa e si è messo a leggere la Bibbia. Io gli sono stata tanto vicino in questa cosa  ma evidentemente non sono riuscita ad evitare che cadesse in questo baratro. Poi purtroppo è arrivato a impicciarsi un ragazzo tramite amici comuni che è evangelista e gli ha inculcato tutte ste idee in testa facendogli vedere film sulla fine del mondo e parlandogli sempre del Signore tutti i giorni. Preciso che non lavorano assieme ma si trovano sempre quotidianamente alle macchinette del caffè.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Giustamente devo fare delle precisazioni.
> 
> L'uomo con cui ho tradito è il mio migliore amico da dodici anni e io non ho mai avuto il coraggio di rivelargli i miei veri sentimenti perché prima era fidanzato e poi quando si è lasciato io mi ero messa con il mio attuale marito. Insomma se dovessi raccontarvi la storia credo che dovrei scrivere un romanzo e non mi va. E' sempre stata una situazione indefinita.
> 
> ...


ma che dorata....terrible, fallo curare ma tu scappa


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ce la posso fare a leggere. Mi parte l'embolo. ma anche per te, non solo per tuo marito.
> Ma obbligo morale di che con questo.
> Ok te lo sei sposato ma è mica una decisione senza ritorno. Il matrimonio come un viaggio all'inferno?
> Eddai...ognuno di noi ha il diritto e il dovere di non rovinarsi la vita e di non rovinarla a gli altri.
> ...


Purtroppo a causa della crisi ho perso il lavoro. Sono anche libera professionista quindi qualcosa faccio attualmente. Sto cercando però anche un lavoro fisso e spero vivamente di trovarlo presto.  Mi sento come se mi spegnessi piano piano. Ieri sera non vedevo l'ora di preparargli la valigia per la settimana di trasferta.  Vi giuro che non ce la facevo più a sentirlo parlare del Signore.

Preciso che quando l'ho sposato non andava mai a messa ed era cattolico non praticante. Non credevo che potesse cambiare così. Io sono cambiata in meglio e lui stesso dice che gli piaccio di più ora... ma io gli ho detto che invece lui è cambiato in peggio. Lui dice che non è così.


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Io sono consapevole di aver sbagliato a tradirlo ma non sono riuscita a trattenermi. Non ce l'ho fatta perché mi sono lasciata travolgere dalla passione repressa di tutti questi anni che ho provato per questo ragazzo e purtroppo devo dire che lo rifarei altre 1000 volte se tornassi indietro.
> 
> Quello che non farei è sposarmi. Quello ho sbagliato a fare. Ho sbagliato perché credevo in un amore tiepido e pensavo che la razionalità potesse essere quella che mi riparava dal soffrire ancora.


E vorrei pure vedere se fossi riuscita a trattenerti. A che prò. Per poi tornare a casa e avere il profeta a triturare?

ntanto punto primo non solo se tornassi indierto lo rifaresti altre mille volte ma spero tu voglia pure rifarlo in futuro.
Spero vivamente che tu non abbia chiuso la storia con l'altro.

E comunque spossata...esiste il divorzio.
Niente menate.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Nausicaa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' morto mio suocero nel 2009 di una grave malattia che non è stato possibile curare. Mia suocera lo incolpa ingiustamente dicendo che non ha fatto abbastanza per lui. Lui si è sentito in colpa e si è messo a leggere la Bibbia. Io gli sono stata tanto vicino in questa cosa  ma evidentemente non sono riuscita ad evitare che cadesse in questo baratro. Poi purtroppo è arrivato a impicciarsi un ragazzo tramite amici comuni che è evangelista e gli ha inculcato tutte ste idee in testa facendogli vedere film sulla fine del mondo e parlandogli sempre del Signore tutti i giorni. Preciso che non lavorano assieme ma si trovano sempre quotidianamente alle macchinette del caffè.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

ok, stai cercando un lavoro fisso. Perfetto.
nel frattempo. Continua a vedere l'altro e appena puoi al profeta che vive con te preparagli  un bel valigino con la sua bibbia, i suoi paramenti sacri, il dentifricio all'acqua santa, lo spazzolino a forma di aspensorio e...ciao ciao profeta.
Vai và. Passi lunghi e ben distesi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Nausicaa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' morto mio suocero nel 2009 di una grave malattia che non è stato possibile curare. Mia suocera lo incolpa ingiustamente dicendo che non ha fatto abbastanza per lui. Lui si è sentito in colpa e si è messo a leggere la Bibbia. Io gli sono stata tanto vicino in questa cosa ma evidentemente non sono riuscita ad evitare che cadesse in questo baratro. Poi purtroppo è arrivato a impicciarsi un ragazzo tramite amici comuni che è evangelista e gli ha inculcato tutte ste idee in testa facendogli vedere film sulla fine del mondo e parlandogli sempre del Signore tutti i giorni. Preciso che non lavorano assieme ma si trovano sempre quotidianamente alle macchinette del caffè.
> ...


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E vorrei pure vedere se fossi riuscita a trattenerti. A che prò. Per poi tornare a casa e avere il profeta a triturare?
> 
> ntanto punto primo non solo se tornassi indierto lo rifaresti altre mille volte ma spero tu voglia pure rifarlo in futuro.
> Spero vivamente che tu non abbia chiuso la storia con l'altro.
> ...


Non ho troncato la storia con l'altro. E' stata una cosa così naturale e bella. Non considero quello che è successo con lui una cosa sporca..anzi.. eravamo come due calamite. Non riuscivamo più a staccarci l'uno dall'altra. Purtroppo non possiamo vederci sempre perché lui lavora lontano. Ora però che l'abbiamo fatto lo sento dentro di me sempre. Non riesco a spiegare. Non so se qualcuno riesce a capirmi. Per me non è stata una ripicca ma è stato fare l'amore con il grande amore della mia vita.

Mio marito mi pressa per avere un bambino ma io ovviamente non me la sento in questa situazione. Pensate che un giorno è andato a mia insaputa in farmacia a prendermi i test per l'ovulazione e mi ha detto "tu dimmi quando sei fertile che così lo facciamo solo in quei giorni". Sono rimasta allucinata.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spossata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Stai descrivendo una situazione molto dura. Lasciamo da parte il tradimento. Tu stai facendo il possibile per aiutarlo, non so se sia vero che non hai sensi di colpa nei suoi confronti, sicuramente stai facendo un percorso molto difficile, con tuo marito.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Nausicaa ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' morto mio suocero nel 2009 di una grave malattia che non è stato possibile curare. Mia suocera lo incolpa ingiustamente dicendo che non ha fatto abbastanza per lui. Lui si è sentito in colpa e si è messo a leggere la Bibbia. Io gli sono stata tanto vicino in questa cosa  ma evidentemente non sono riuscita ad evitare che cadesse in questo baratro. Poi purtroppo è arrivato a impicciarsi un ragazzo tramite amici comuni che è evangelista e gli ha inculcato tutte ste idee in testa facendogli vedere film sulla fine del mondo e parlandogli sempre del Signore tutti i giorni. Preciso che non lavorano assieme ma si trovano sempre quotidianamente alle macchinette del caffè.
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Non ho troncato la storia con l'altro. E' stata una cosa così naturale e bella. Non considero quello che è successo con lui una cosa sporca..anzi.. eravamo come due calamite. Non riuscivamo più a staccarci l'uno dall'altra. Purtroppo non possiamo vederci sempre perché lui lavora lontano. Ora però che l'abbiamo fatto lo sento dentro di me sempre. Non riesco a spiegare. Non so se qualcuno riesce a capirmi. Per me non è stata una ripicca ma è stato fare l'amore con il grande amore della mia vita.
> 
> Mio marito mi pressa per avere un bambino ma io ovviamente non me la sento in questa situazione. Pensate che un giorno è andato a mia insaputa in farmacia a prendermi i test per l'ovulazione e mi ha detto "tu dimmi quando sei fertile che così lo facciamo solo in quei giorni". Sono rimasta allucinata.



Hai perfettamente ragione a non volere un bambino adesso. Resisti...
Capisco anche che tu non voglia troncare con l'altro.
Solo che, è quasi scontato che il rapporto con l'altro non sarà l'ideale per farti andare di nuovo bene il tuo matrimonio.

Sai, per certi lati mi ricordo come mi sentivo io qualche tempo fa, prima di separarmi da mio marito.
Mi sentivo ossessionata dal senso del dovere di mantenere il matrimonio. Ma in realtà, era già finito, solo che non lo volevo accettare. Non si accettano queste cose senza lottare fino all'ultimo respiro.

Mi sembra ottimo il consiglio di Sbriciolata. Parla al tuo parroco. Ma anche a uno psicologo. Anche per te, direi, non deve essere facile vivere così, potresti trovare utile un aiuto, un sostegno.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> spossata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tuo marito potrebbe pensare la stessa cosa di te:
> ...


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione a non volere un bambino adesso. Resisti...
> Capisco anche che tu non voglia troncare con l'altro.
> *Solo che, è quasi scontato che il rapporto con l'altro non sarà l'ideale per farti andare di nuovo bene il tuo matrimonio.*
> 
> ...


Infatti io non ho più incontrato quell'altro ragazzo anche se lo desidero vicino a me e sto soffrendo tantissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma dai... è stanca, no? vorrei vedere te... con una che ti dice... che sei un peccatore e andrai all'inferno... dove ci sono tutti i peccatori, e le peccatrici, e i demoni dagli occhi di bragia... ok, io e te poi scopriamo che un paio li conosciamo...


Donna hai presente il lago di genesaret?
Eh dopo che Cristo liberò quell'uomo da legione...i demoni entrarono nei maiali.
Questi impazzirono e si gettarono nel lago.
Du quella carne furono fatti ottimi omogeneizzati
Con i quli fu svezzato il contino da piccino...
Capisci?

Infatti mia madre mi diceva sempre piangendo
che sono un bambino cattivo

e i bambini cattivi che fanno piangere la mamma
vanno tutti all'inferno.

Ma io so che all'inferno troverò le mejo done no?


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Io sono consapevole di aver sbagliato a tradirlo ma non sono riuscita a trattenermi. Non ce l'ho fatta perché mi sono lasciata travolgere dalla passione repressa di tutti questi anni che ho provato per questo ragazzo e purtroppo devo dire che lo rifarei altre 1000 volte se tornassi indietro.
> 
> *Quello che non farei è sposarmi. Quello ho sbagliato a fare. Ho sbagliato perché credevo in un amore tiepido e pensavo che la razionalità potesse essere quella che mi riparava dal soffrire ancora.*


Beh, ma a questo c'è rimedio. Basta che ti separi. Io non vedo altre soluzioni.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Ma parlami di sta calvary chapel è?
Sono molto religioso.
Ho sempre letto e riletto la bibbia.
Non mi è successo mai nulla.
Mah...

Sei sicura che non siano i testimoni di Genova?
Dei casso...

Dal libro del profeta Geremia...
Tua moglie non me la da mia!


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Non ho troncato la storia con l'altro. E' stata una cosa così naturale e bella. Non considero quello che è successo con lui una cosa sporca..anzi.. eravamo come due calamite. Non riuscivamo più a staccarci l'uno dall'altra. Purtroppo non possiamo vederci sempre perché lui lavora lontano. Ora però che l'abbiamo fatto lo sento dentro di me sempre. Non riesco a spiegare. Non so se qualcuno riesce a capirmi. Per me non è stata una ripicca ma è stato fare l'amore con il grande amore della mia vita.
> 
> *Mio marito mi pressa per avere un bambino ma io ovviamente non me la sento in questa situazione. Pensate che un giorno è andato a mia insaputa in farmacia a prendermi i test per l'ovulazione e mi ha detto "tu dimmi quando sei fertile che così lo facciamo solo in quei giorni". Sono rimasta allucinata.*


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Non ho troncato la storia con l'altro. E' stata una cosa così naturale e bella. Non considero quello che è successo con lui una cosa sporca..anzi.. eravamo come due calamite. Non riuscivamo più a staccarci l'uno dall'altra. Purtroppo non possiamo vederci sempre perché lui lavora lontano. Ora però che l'abbiamo fatto lo sento dentro di me sempre. Non riesco a spiegare. Non so se qualcuno riesce a capirmi. Per me non è stata una ripicca ma è stato fare l'amore con il grande amore della mia vita.
> 
> Mio marito mi pressa per avere un bambino ma io ovviamente non me la sento in questa situazione. Pensate che un giorno è andato a mia insaputa in farmacia a prendermi i test per l'ovulazione e mi ha detto "tu dimmi quando sei fertile che così lo facciamo solo in quei giorni". Sono rimasta allucinata.


Un bambino no, non con una persona che evidentemente in questo momento ha convinzioni radicali che tu non condividi, per non parlare del resto.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh, ma a questo c'è rimedio. Basta che ti separi. Io non vedo altre soluzioni.


Si hai ragione però prima vorrei provare a risolvere la situazione. E' così facile lasciarsi. Io spererei sempre che tornasse ad essere quello di prima. Il problema è che non so come fare. L'ho persino portato nel posto dove ci siamo incontrati nove anni fa. Ho cercato di rievocare i bei tempi dell'inizio cercando di rifare delle cose che facevamo all'epoca ma lui mi smonta sempre dicendo che non sono più tempi per fare quelle cose.

Io ce l'ho messa tutta in questi anni ma non è servito a nulla e mi sembra come di lottare da sola. Ho sbagliato a cornificarlo. Nessuno se lo merita e io pensavo davvero che sarei riuscita  a non tradirlo mai. Invece mi ha portato ad un punto in cui non sono più riuscita a resistere. Con un altro uomo credo che difficilmente sarebbe successo il tradimento.. mi sono lasciata completamente andare e far l'amore con l'altro è stato davvero come morire. 

Volevo morire tra le sue braccia perché comunque era quello che avevo sempre desiderato. Morire tra i suoi baci e sotto il suo corpo.  

Voi come la pensate al riguardo? L'amore  si misura dalla razionalità o dall'irrazionalità? Mio marito mi ha dato tutto in termini di benessere ma non ha saputo dirmi una sola volta "ti amo".


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma parlami di sta calvary chapel è?
> Sono molto religioso.
> Ho sempre letto e riletto la bibbia.
> Non mi è successo mai nulla.
> ...


E' una comunità evangelica nata negli Stati Uniti negli anni sessanta.  Ascoltate la bibbia la sto leggendo pure io di tanto in tanto ma non mi fa quello che ha fatto a lui. Lui continua a ripassarla e trovare significati sempre più approfonditi. Se lo sentiste parlare vi verrebbero i brividi.

Ieri sera ero talmente sfiancata che gli ho detto "mi stai succhiando via la linfa vitale".

E lui mi ha detto che noi staremo insieme sempre nella buona e nella cattiva sorte come ci siamo promessi.


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Si hai ragione però prima vorrei provare a risolvere la situazione. E' così facile lasciarsi. Io spererei sempre che tornasse ad essere quello di prima. Il problema è che non so come fare. L'ho persino portato nel posto dove ci siamo incontrati nove anni fa. Ho cercato di rievocare i bei tempi dell'inizio cercando di rifare delle cose che facevamo all'epoca ma lui mi smonta sempre dicendo che non sono più tempi per fare quelle cose.
> 
> Io ce l'ho messa tutta in questi anni ma non è servito a nulla e mi sembra come di lottare da sola. Ho sbagliato a cornificarlo. Nessuno se lo merita e io pensavo davvero che sarei riuscita  a non tradirlo mai. Invece mi ha portato ad un punto in cui non sono più riuscita a resistere. Con un altro uomo credo che difficilmente sarebbe successo il tradimento.. mi sono lasciata completamente andare e far l'amore con l'altro è stato davvero come morire.
> 
> ...


Tu speri che lui torni quello di prima?
Ovvero un uomo per cui tu sentivi un amore tiepido?

Non capisco perchè uno si debba accontentare di un amore tiepido.
mah...


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu speri che lui torni quello di prima?
> Ovvero un uomo per cui tu sentivi un amore tiepido?
> 
> Non capisco perchè uno si debba accontentare di un amore tiepido.
> mah...


Lo so.. è vero. Io ho sempre pensato che questo tipo di amore fosse quello che andava bene per me e ne ho un sacco di esempi anche da parte delle mie amiche. 

Mi sono lasciata conquistare dal suo modo dolce di fare, mi sono fatta consolare e ingabbiare in questa gabbia dorata. Ho sbagliato. Ho sbagliato su tutta la linea. Dovevo dire all'altro quello che provavo. Magari ora saremmo una coppia felice e avremmo dei bambini.. chi lo sa..


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> E' una comunità evangelica nata negli Stati Uniti negli anni sessanta.  Ascoltate la bibbia la sto leggendo pure io di tanto in tanto ma non mi fa quello che ha fatto a lui. Lui continua a ripassarla e trovare significati sempre più approfonditi. Se lo sentiste parlare vi verrebbero i brividi.
> 
> Ieri sera ero talmente sfiancata che gli ho detto "mi stai succhiando via la linfa vitale".
> 
> *E lui mi ha detto che noi staremo insieme sempre nella buona e nella cattiva sorte come ci siamo promessi.*


:scared: Che è, Shining?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoqZWdwHsVs


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Lo so.. è vero. Io ho sempre pensato che questo tipo di amore fosse quello che andava bene per me e ne ho un sacco di esempi anche da parte delle mie amiche.
> 
> Mi sono lasciata conquistare dal suo modo dolce di fare, mi sono fatta consolare e ingabbiare in questa gabbia dorata. Ho sbagliato. Ho sbagliato su tutta la linea. Dovevo dire all'altro quello che provavo. Magari ora saremmo una coppia felice e avremmo dei bambini.. chi lo sa..


guarda che io non la chiamerei gabbia dorata. Io non sono per gli amori tiepidi... ma so che ce ne sono, e funzionano a loro modo... ma quando c'è serenità e comprensione reciproca. Non è più il vostro caso mi sembra. Capisco le tue esitazioni a separarti, ci mancherebbe che non ne avessi... ma comincia a pensarci. Ci sono situazioni nelle quali l'unica cosa da fare è cercare di tenere la testa fuori dall'acqua, ricorda che hai dei doveri anche verso te stessa.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


tempo fa un medico mi diceva che chi continua a discutere di religione e' in piena crisi depressiva...sicuramente tano bene non sta visto che ti incolpa , non si assume responsabilita' e da come lo descrivi duranti i rapporti intimi e' decisamente passivo...
cio' detto...se ami un altro da dieci anni perche' non provi a rifarti una vita diversamente?


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Si hai ragione però prima vorrei provare a risolvere la situazione. E' così facile lasciarsi. Io spererei sempre che tornasse ad essere quello di prima. Il problema è che non so come fare. L'ho persino portato nel posto dove ci siamo incontrati nove anni fa. Ho cercato di rievocare i bei tempi dell'inizio cercando di rifare delle cose che facevamo all'epoca ma lui mi smonta sempre dicendo che non sono più tempi per fare quelle cose.
> 
> Io ce l'ho messa tutta in questi anni ma non è servito a nulla e mi sembra come di lottare da sola. Ho sbagliato a cornificarlo. Nessuno se lo merita e io pensavo davvero che sarei riuscita  a non tradirlo mai. Invece mi ha portato ad un punto in cui non sono più riuscita a resistere. Con un altro uomo credo che difficilmente sarebbe successo il tradimento.. mi sono lasciata completamente andare e far l'amore con l'altro è stato davvero come morire.
> 
> ...


ma non avevi nulla di meglio a cui pensare???


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Preciso che sono ancora giovane. Ho 34 anni. Mio marito ha nove anni più di me ma è un tipo giovanile e un bel moro. Nonostante questo porca miseria non ho nemmeno più voglia di fare sesso con lui perché mi sento come se lo violassi. Per riuscire a farlo devo vedere prima un film porno per eccitarmi oppure pensare all'altro ragazzo. Con il risultato però che quando apro gli occhi e vedo che è mio marito mi smonto.

Considerate che mio marito lo vuole fare sempre nello stesso modo da diversi anni e mentre io lo cavalco si guarda la tv. Mi sembra di farlo con un vibratore.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared: Che è, Shining?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoqZWdwHsVs


ahahahah allucinante...


----------



## tesla (2 Aprile 2012)

Conte, il nick "vulvo" lo prenoto io per la prossima volta, che si sappia!


cara spossata, ma chi te lo fa fare? hai un marito supino, beghino, sinceramente sfrangiamaroni, ma cosa ti spossi a fare? ma fuggi lontana da lui, libera di peccare!

p.s. conduci mica un tg?


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Preciso che sono ancora giovane. Ho 34 anni. Mio marito ha nove anni più di me ma è un tipo giovanile e un bel moro. Nonostante questo porca miseria non ho nemmeno più voglia di fare sesso con lui perché mi sento come se lo violassi. Per riuscire a farlo devo vedere prima un film porno per eccitarmi oppure pensare all'altro ragazzo. Con il risultato però che quando apro gli occhi e vedo che è mio marito mi smonto.
> 
> Considerate che mio marito lo vuole fare sempre nello stesso modo da diversi anni e mentre io lo cavalco si guarda la tv. Mi sembra di farlo con un vibratore.


e lo so che sei spossata allora...


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimamente gli ho detto che non voglio la tv accesa e una volta sono riuscita a mettere un disco rock. Insomma non siamo riusciti a farlo perché lui ha fatto cilecca. Ci abbiamo provato a farlo in altre posizioni ma niente da fare... è come se si fosse atrofizzato a farlo sempre nella stessa maniera schematica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ma non avevi nulla di meglio a cui pensare???



in effetti ti dò ragione


----------



## tesla (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Ultimamente gli ho detto che non voglio la tv accesa e una volta sono riuscita a mettere un disco rock. Insomma non siamo riusciti a farlo perché lui ha fatto cilecca. Ci abbiamo provato a farlo in altre posizioni ma niente da fare... è come se si fosse atrofizzato a farlo sempre nella stessa maniera schematica.


provare con il forno acceso? magari con due gnocchi alla romana dentro...


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> Conte, il nick "vulvo" lo prenoto io per la prossima volta, che si sappia!
> 
> 
> cara spossata, ma chi te lo fa fare? hai un marito supino, beghino, sinceramente sfrangiamaroni, ma cosa ti spossi a fare? ma fuggi lontana da lui, libera di peccare!
> ...


No. Non conduco il tg. A volte mi viene voglia di dirgli che l'ho tradito per vedere la sua faccia. Son certa che mi giudicherebbe seduta stante senza chiedersi il perchè.

Lui giudica tutti quelli che tradiscono in maniera negativa e non si chiede come mai lo si fa. Dice che il sesso non è tutto nella vita perché bisogna accrescere lo spirito che è sempre in conflitto con la carne. Onestamente io gli ho detto che mi guardo i porno e non mi sento in colpa.

Lui mi ha detto che pecco perché quelli che fanno i porno non sono sposati.

Venti giorni fa è arrivato a dirmi persino che si è pentito di aver fatto sesso prima del matrimonio perché abbiamo vissuto per due anni nel peccato.

Quando mi fa sti discorsi qui mi sento morire.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ma non avevi nulla di meglio a cui pensare???


Morire in senso romantico. Morire tra le sue braccia per non dover tornare dal marito Furio.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Certo la frase "noi staremo assieme nella buona e nella cattiva sorte come ci siamo promessi" mi farebbe un pò preoccupare se mi trovassi al posto tuo e dovessi dirgli che ti vuoi separare.
Però è l'unica cosa che secondo me puoi fare per stare meglio in futuro.


----------



## tesla (2 Aprile 2012)

ti capisco, anche a me però da fastidio che quelli dei porno non siano sposati, mi dà l'idea che ci sia un peccato sottosotto e che la loro non sia propensione all'arte, arte pagana si intende, ma solo animalesca fornicazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Ultimamente gli ho detto che non voglio la tv accesa e una volta sono riuscita a mettere un disco rock. Insomma non siamo riusciti a farlo perché lui ha fatto cilecca. Ci abbiamo provato a farlo in altre posizioni ma niente da fare... è come se si fosse atrofizzato a farlo sempre nella stessa maniera schematica.


Senti... non è che ci voglia una laurea per capire che la cosa va al di là di una convinzione o professione di fede, no? Fai i conti con quello che hai: una persona a fianco che ha un problema, la diagnosi secondo me la può fare uno specialista. Ora: se lui non intende farsi curare, tu da moglie non puoi obbligarlo, ma neppure tu sei obbligata a subire quello che hai descritto... perchè non è giusto, e non serve neppure a farlo stare meglio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


Valuta se lasciare tuo marito e cercare altri "nidi". Perché se la mettiamo sul lato religioso, allora tuo marito predica bene ma razzola male. Ovviamente contribuisci perché lo assecondi.

In primo luogo credo che il vostro sia un rapporto verticale, ossia uno comanda e l'altro fa. Il fatto che ami l'amante è allarmante in questo senso, e se non c'è reale comunicazione nella vostra coppia, allora è meglio lasciare anziché accettare una situazione che nel tempo tende a peggiorare.

L'unica reale arma che avresti contro un patito religioso (fanatico) e diventare bravo quanto lui nella recitazione dei versi e brani e poter discutere meglio di lui gli argomenti. Così però uccidi una parte in te (obiettività) e alla fine ottieni soltanto che si allontana lui da te, cose che invece potresti fare ora senza imbatterti nei problemi vari del "delirio tremens".


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> No. Non conduco il tg. A volte mi viene voglia di dirgli che l'ho tradito per vedere la sua faccia. Son certa che mi giudicherebbe seduta stante senza chiedersi il perchè.
> 
> Lui giudica tutti quelli che tradiscono in maniera negativa e non si chiede come mai lo si fa. Dice che il sesso non è tutto nella vita perché bisogna accrescere lo spirito che è sempre in conflitto con la carne. Onestamente io gli ho detto che mi guardo i porno e non mi sento in colpa.
> 
> ...


Oggi nn volervo intervenire..ma questa e'grosssa...il sesso e'tutto se no che matrimonio e'???mandalo a Lotharopoli,il marito...lo addestro io...ahahahhahahahah


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> No. Non conduco il tg. A volte mi viene voglia di dirgli che l'ho tradito per vedere la sua faccia. Son certa che mi giudicherebbe seduta stante senza chiedersi il perchè.
> 
> Lui giudica tutti quelli che tradiscono in maniera negativa e non si chiede come mai lo si fa. Dice che il sesso non è tutto nella vita perché bisogna accrescere lo spirito che è sempre in conflitto con la carne. Onestamente io gli ho detto che mi guardo i porno e non mi sento in colpa.
> 
> ...


Più che sentirti morire non so come tu faccia a non tirargli una testata da lasciarlo tramortito in terra.
Devi avere la pazienza di Giobbe.
tanto per rimanere in tema biblico.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Ultimamente gli ho detto che non voglio la tv accesa e una volta sono riuscita a mettere un disco rock. Insomma non siamo riusciti a farlo perché lui ha fatto cilecca. Ci abbiamo provato a farlo in altre posizioni ma niente da fare... è come se si fosse atrofizzato a farlo sempre nella stessa maniera schematica.


allora capisco la situazione l'ho vissuta anche io..
lui era passivo...
anzi amava anche che le donne lo prendessero al guinzaglio..
ovviamente gli ho consogliato uno strizza e lui mi ha accusata di non capirlo..di non aver usato tatto...

sono persone con problemi ...che non vogliono riconoscere..

quinid ammesso che questa storia sia vera...o lo convinci a farsi curare e liberatene appena puoi..


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... non è che ci voglia una laurea per capire che la cosa va al di là di una convinzione o professione di fede, no? Fai i conti con quello che hai: una persona a fianco che ha un problema, la diagnosi secondo me la può fare uno specialista. Ora: se lui non intende farsi curare, tu da moglie non puoi obbligarlo, ma neppure tu sei obbligata a subire quello che hai descritto... perchè non è giusto, e non serve neppure a farlo stare meglio.


:up:


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ti capisco, anche a me però da fastidio che quelli dei porno non siano sposati, mi dà l'idea che ci sia un peccato sottosotto e che la loro non sia propensione all'arte, arte pagana si intende, ma solo animalesca fornicazione


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

La cosa sconcertante è che comunque la si giri dal suo punto di vista..il fatto che lo abbia tradito mi mette sempre nella situazione di aver sbagliato io. 

Lui non accetterebbe mai un tradimento nel senso che anche se mi perdonasse mi guarderebbe sempre come una specie di p uttana.

Lui considera p uttane coloro che tradiscono il marito e si fanno sbattere come vacche dall'amante.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... non è che ci voglia una laurea per capire che la cosa va al di là di una convinzione o professione di fede, no? Fai i conti con quello che hai: una persona a fianco che ha un problema, la diagnosi secondo me la può fare uno specialista. Ora: se lui non intende farsi curare, tu da moglie non puoi obbligarlo, ma neppure tu sei obbligata a subire quello che hai descritto... perchè non è giusto, e non serve neppure a farlo stare meglio.


Lo so infatti. Ieri gli ho detto che abbiamo bisogno di un aiuto ma lui continua a sostenere che lui è nel giusto e che quella che sbaglia sono io perché ho un conflitto tra lo spirito e la carne e faccio prevalere quest'ultima.

Non sto scherzando ragazzi. Mi sono iscritta qui per sfogarmi perché purtroppo non ne posso parlare di questa cosa. Mi fa soffrire molto questa situazione.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> La cosa sconcertante è che comunque la si giri dal suo punto di vista..il fatto che lo abbia tradito mi mette sempre nella situazione di aver sbagliato io.
> 
> Lui non accetterebbe mai un tradimento nel senso che anche se mi perdonasse mi guarderebbe sempre come una specie di p uttana.
> 
> Lui considera p uttane coloro che tradiscono il marito e si fanno sbattere come vacche dall'amante.


senti... mi sembrate due personaggi da fumetto...scusami ma..anche tu scrivi di quelle cose..


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> senti... mi sembrate due personaggi da fumetto...scusami ma..anche tu scrivi di quelle cose..


Ma perché non mi credi? E' la verità purtroppo. E' quello che lui mi dice.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> allora capisco la situazione l'ho vissuta anche io..
> lui era passivo...
> anzi amava anche che le donne lo prendessero al guinzaglio..
> ovviamente gli ho consogliato uno strizza e lui mi ha accusata di non capirlo..di non aver usato tatto...
> ...


Purtroppo è vera. Magari non fosse vera. Vivrei meglio. Credimi.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Più che sentirti morire non so come tu faccia a non tirargli una testata da lasciarlo tramortito in terra.
> Devi avere la pazienza di Giobbe.
> tanto per rimanere in tema biblico.


Si io ho tanta pazienza. Tantissima. Penso che un altra persona lo avrebbe lasciato da diverso tempo.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Purtroppo è vera. Magari non fosse vera. Vivrei meglio. Credimi.


no no ti credo ma se lui e' cosi' tu fai qualcosa per cambiare....cioe' renditi conto...dieci anni con un amante e ti preoccupi ora che lui che onestamente non e' che abbia dei pensieri cosi' evoluti possa chiamarti puttana?
ma chi se ne frega?


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> no no ti credo ma se lui e' cosi' tu fai qualcosa per cambiare....cioe' renditi conto...dieci anni con un amante e ti preoccupi ora che lui che onestamente non e' che abbia dei pensieri cosi' evoluti possa chiamarti puttana?
> ma chi se ne frega?


Non è che io mi preoccupi di questo. Era solo per spiegarvi meglio la situazione. Lui dice che non ha mai avuto pensieri di tradirmi neanche quando è stato via per tanto tempo in trasferta. Lui è un tipo solitario che non ama stare con gli altri. Si rende conto che ha una bella moglie e si pavoneggia quando i colleghi gli dicono che è ben accoppiato. Si rende conto che i ragazzi per strada mi guardano e sa che ho corteggiatori ma non accenna ad ingelosirsi.

Credete. Non si è mai ingelosito in nove anni in cui stiamo assieme. Lui sostiene che si fida di me e che se dovessi fare qualcosa è perché sono lussuriosa e che non devo cadere in tentazione.

Invece sono caduta in tentazione eccome. E' come se lui mi avesse buttato tra le braccia dell'altro senza rendersene conto.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Non è che io mi preoccupi di questo. Era solo per spiegarvi meglio la situazione. Lui dice che non ha mai avuto pensieri di tradirmi neanche quando è stato via per tanto tempo in trasferta. Lui è un tipo solitario che non ama stare con gli altri. Si rende conto che ha una bella moglie e si pavoneggia quando i colleghi gli dicono che è ben accoppiato. Si rende conto che i ragazzi per strada mi guardano e sa che ho corteggiatori ma non accenna ad ingelosirsi.
> 
> Credete. Non si è mai ingelosito in nove anni in cui stiamo assieme. L*ui sostiene che si fida di me e che se dovessi fare qualcosa è perché sono lussuriosa e che non devo cadere in tentazione.
> *
> Invece sono caduta in tentazione eccome. E' come se lui mi avesse buttato tra le braccia dell'altro senza rendersene conto.


fammi capire uno ti dice cose cosi' e tu non ridi a crepapelle??
cioe' ma come lo prendi seriamente uno cosi'??
ahahahhaha


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Non è che io mi preoccupi di questo. Era solo per spiegarvi meglio la situazione. Lui dice che non ha mai avuto pensieri di tradirmi neanche quando è stato via per tanto tempo in trasferta. Lui è un tipo solitario che non ama stare con gli altri. Si rende conto che ha una bella moglie e si pavoneggia quando i colleghi gli dicono che è ben accoppiato. Si rende conto che i ragazzi per strada mi guardano e sa che ho corteggiatori ma non accenna ad ingelosirsi.
> 
> Credete. Non si è mai ingelosito in nove anni in cui stiamo assieme. Lui sostiene che si fida di me e che se dovessi fare qualcosa è perché sono lussuriosa e che non devo cadere in tentazione.
> 
> Invece sono caduta in tentazione eccome. *E' come se lui mi avesse buttato tra le braccia dell'altro senza rendersene conto*.


Mmmmhhh..certamente tuo marito ha un problema, però se sei obiettiva tu tra le braccia dell'altro ci saresti voluta andare ancor prima di conoscere tuo marito 10 anni fa.

Hai semplicemente sbagliato a sposarti con lui.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> fammi capire uno ti dice cose cosi' e tu non ridi a crepapelle??
> cioe' ma come lo prendi seriamente uno cosi'??
> ahahahhaha


In linea di massima hai ragione, però bisogna vedere il livello di "fanatismo" a cui è arrivato il marito. A certi livelli se gli ride in faccia può reagire male.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> fammi capire uno ti dice cose cosi' e tu non ridi a crepapelle??
> cioe' ma come lo prendi seriamente uno cosi'??
> ahahahhaha


Si a me viene da ridere ma per rispetto cerco di trattenermi dal ridergli in faccia.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh..certamente tuo marito ha un problema, però se sei obiettiva tu tra le braccia dell'altro ci saresti voluta andare ancor prima di conoscere tuo marito 10 anni fa.
> 
> Hai semplicemente sbagliato a sposarti con lui.



Si hai ragione. Ho sbagliato su tutta la linea. Fino ad un giorno prima ero convinta e poi mi arrivo' la telefonata dell'altro ragazzo il giorno prima che mi destabilizzò. Lì sull'altare mi tremavano le gambe e la fede non entrava nel mio dito. 

Ho sbagliato. Ho sbagliato e ora ne pago le conseguenze.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In linea di massima hai ragione, però bisogna vedere il livello di "fanatismo" a cui è arrivato il marito. A certi livelli se gli ride in faccia può reagire male.


e quindi?
io non sono preoccupata della reazione di lui..ma di lei...
ovvero io non potrei frenarmi...
se uno mi parlasse cosi' non riuscirei a stare seria...
e sarei preoccupata...seriamente di dover chiamare aiuto..


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In linea di massima hai ragione, però bisogna vedere il livello di "fanatismo" a cui è arrivato il marito. A certi livelli se gli ride in faccia può reagire male.


Si infatti. Lui reagirebbe male. Quando era fissato con Calvary Chapel mi urlava contro tutte le domeniche quando cercavo di farlo ragionare.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> e quindi?
> io non sono preoccupata della reazione di lui..ma di lei...
> ovvero io non potrei frenarmi...
> se uno mi parlasse cosi' non riuscirei a stare seria...
> e sarei preoccupata...seriamente di dover chiamare aiuto..


C'è stato un periodo in cui avevo paura a stargli vicino. Poi lo convinsi a lasciare Calvary Chapel ed è un pochino migliorato dal punto di vista dell'aggressività. Ne parlai con mia mamma. L'unica persona con la quale posso parlare però di tutto è una mia amica che mi consiglia di tenere duro e provare a vedere se cambia.

A mia mamma non posso dire certe cose relative al sesso...


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> *e quindi?*
> io non sono preoccupata della reazione di lui..ma di lei...
> ovvero io non potrei frenarmi...
> se uno mi parlasse cosi' non riuscirei a stare seria...
> e sarei preoccupata...seriamente di dover chiamare aiuto..


E quindi leggi la risposta che ha dato spossata.
Se ha avuto addirittura paura di stargli vicino in certi periodi a causa dell'aggressività forse è meglio che non gli scoppi a ridere in faccia.
Questo intendevo e lei lo ha confermato.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


In parte capisco quello che scrivi, lo capisco perchè mi sembra di leggere una donna che io conosco.
Diceva le tue stesse cose e con aggiunta di altro, impossibile riuscire a comunicare con certe forme mentali, impossibile vivere una vita serena con certi andazzi.
Non giustifica certo il tuo tradimento, ne comunque giustifica il comportamento suo in quello che hai scritto.
Potrei uscirmene con una frase forte, frase che a parere mio potrebbe chiudere il tuo/vostro discorso, colpa vostra! colpa tua se lo hai sposato, e colpa tua se lo hai tradito, potevi anche lasciarlo prima di tradirlo. 
Un nick una volta mi scrisse, il futuro è quello che "tu" hai costruito e voluto.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E quindi leggi la risposta che ha dato spossata.
> Se ha avuto addirittura paura di stargli vicino in certi periodi a causa dell'aggressività forse è meglio che non gli scoppi a ridere in faccia.
> Questo intendevo e lei lo ha confermato.


non farebbe nulla contro la sua religione  non ricordi? porgere sempre l'altra guancia
eh/


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> non farebbe nulla contro la sua religione  non ricordi? porgere sempre l'altra guancia
> eh/


Guarda che in nome della religione si sono uccisi esseri umani dalla notte dei tempi


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che in nome della religione si sono uccisi esseri umani dalla notte dei tempi


ma cosa c'entra?
lei non e' mica la Terra Promessa da liberare dagli invasori


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra?
> lei non e' mica la Terra Promessa da liberare dagli invasori


se una persona è in preda ad un'ossessione, ha perso lucidità ed equilibrio, prevedere quello che può fare se sollecitato proprio sull'argomanto dal quale è ossessionato è impossibile, non ci si può aspettare che segua una logica piuttosto che un'altra. La situazione mi sembra molto delicata.


----------



## Duchessa (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Giustamente devo fare delle precisazioni.
> 
> L'uomo con cui ho tradito è il mio migliore amico da dodici anni e io non ho mai avuto il coraggio di rivelargli i miei veri sentimenti perché prima era fidanzato e poi quando si è lasciato io mi ero messa con il mio attuale marito. Insomma se dovessi raccontarvi la storia credo che dovrei scrivere un romanzo e non mi va. E' sempre stata una situazione indefinita.
> 
> ...


Ma dai che è finto questo thread. E forse non l'ha neanche scritto una donna.:cooldue:


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra?
> lei non e' mica la Terra Promessa da liberare dagli invasori


Sta di fatto che per la religione è diventato aggressivo al punto che è arrivata ad averne paura in certi momenti. Qui siamo più vicini all'ossessione che alla religione secondo me.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se una persona è in preda ad un'ossessione, ha perso lucidità ed equilibrio, prevedere quello che può fare se sollecitato proprio sull'argomanto dal quale è ossessionato è impossibile, non ci si può aspettare che segua una logica piuttosto che un'altra. La situazione mi sembra molto delicata.


si anche a me....delicatissima...


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Ma dai che è finto questo thread. E forse non l'ha neanche scritto una donna.:cooldue:


Se ti fa piacere crederlo.. Non riesco a capire perché su internet esistono certe persone che mettono in dubbio gli sfoghi degli altri. Secondo te perché dovrei inventarmi una storia simile?



Ho sbagliato ad iscrivermi a questo forum. Speravo di sfogarmi invece mi fa solo stare peggio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Se ti fa piacere crederlo.. Non riesco a capire perché su internet esistono certe persone che mettono in dubbio gli sfoghi degli altri. Secondo te perché dovrei inventarmi una storia simile?
> 
> 
> 
> Ho sbagliato ad iscrivermi a questo forum. Speravo di sfogarmi invece mi fa solo stare peggio.


Ma no dai... è che ogni tanto viene qua qualcuno a raccontare robe assurde e poi diventano storie porno... qualcuno è diffidente.
Se qualcuno dubita,poi può cambiare idea.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In parte capisco quello che scrivi, lo capisco perchè mi sembra di leggere una donna che io conosco.
> Diceva le tue stesse cose e con aggiunta di altro, impossibile riuscire a comunicare con certe forme mentali, impossibile vivere una vita serena con certi andazzi.
> Non giustifica certo il tuo tradimento, ne comunque giustifica il comportamento suo in quello che hai scritto.
> Potrei uscirmene con una frase forte, frase che a parere mio potrebbe chiudere il tuo/vostro discorso, colpa vostra! colpa tua se lo hai sposato, e colpa tua se lo hai tradito, potevi anche lasciarlo prima di tradirlo.
> Un nick una volta mi scrisse, il futuro è quello che "tu" hai costruito e voluto.


E' facile giudicare dall'esterno. Non sai cosa posso avere avuto nell'animo per tanto tempo. Non puoi saperlo. Sto molto male per questa situazione. Se avessi potuto evitarla l'avrei fatto. 

Non ho inoltre precisato che il matrimonio mi fu pressato da mio marito. Dopo un anno che stavamo assieme iniziò a parlarne. Aveva la sua casa, abitava da solo e diceva che non aveva senso fare avanti indietro tutte le sere. Io cercai di procrastinare l'evento ma lui insistette e mi mise nella condizione di poter credere ad una favola. 

Ho sbagliato su tutta la linea ma non sono stata la sola. Ieri gliel'ho detto che mi sono sentita pressata per sposarlo.


----------



## Diletta (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Si hai ragione. Ho sbagliato su tutta la linea. Fino ad un giorno prima ero convinta e poi mi arrivo' la telefonata dell'altro ragazzo il giorno prima che mi destabilizzò. Lì sull'altare mi tremavano le gambe e la fede non entrava nel mio dito.
> 
> Ho sbagliato. Ho sbagliato e ora ne pago le conseguenze.




Quindi ti sei sposata con l'animo turbato di chi fa questo passo senza esserne convinta, e questo è avvenuto proprio al momento del consenso matrimoniale.
Non sono un avvocato, ma sono abbastanza certa che ci sia il presupposto anche per una nullità di matrimonio ecclesiastico, sempre che interessi percorrere questa strada.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no dai... è che ogni tanto viene qua qualcuno a raccontare robe assurde e poi diventano storie porno... qualcuno è diffidente.
> Se qualcuno dubita,poi può cambiare idea.


Si posso capire che ci sia gente che racconta fandonie però non trovo bello scrivere che qui si tratta di un falso racconto. Magari lo fosse. Magari lo fosse. Non potete capire come mi senta dentro. Magari ci fosse qui qualcuno che ha avuto le stesse problematiche. Magari mi capirebbe.


----------



## Eretteo (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> ......................................................................................................................
> 
> Sono a pezzi perché nonostante tutto vorrei provare a recuperare la situazione. Non è facile però.


Fossi in te chiederei la separazione.........ed anche abbastanza in fretta........


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi ti sei sposata con l'animo turbato di chi fa questo passo senza esserne convinta, e questo è avvenuto proprio al momento del consenso matrimoniale.
> Non sono un avvocato, ma sono abbastanza certa che ci sia il presupposto anche per una nullità di matrimonio ecclesiastico, sempre che interessi percorrere questa strada.


Si. Ero turbata perché lui diceva che non poteva andare avanti a 37 anni ancora a vivere da solo e che voleva una moglie. Insomma si doveva sposare ed era giusto farlo con me perché per lui ero la persona giusta. Io avevo 28 anni all'epoca. Laureatami un anno prima, ancora dovevo affermarmi professionalmente. 

E' davvero strano sapete perché avevo un insieme di turbamenti mentre preparavo il matrimonio. Ero da una parte felice ma dall'altra mi sentivo tanto confusa. Poi metteteci pure il fatto che stavo facendo una cosa che a mio padre faceva piacere. Con mia sorella non aveva potuto accompagnarla all'altare al momento del matrimonio (fece un matrimonio civile), con me poteva finalmente farlo. 

Io avrei voluto andare a convivere ma mio marito non volle perché sua madre avrebbe avuto da criticare (lui è siciliano) e mio padre se fossi andata a convivere come aveva fatto mia sorella aveva detto che ci sarebbe stato tanto male.

Insomma ho fatto tutto quello che gli altri si aspettavano da me. :-(


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no dai... è che ogni tanto viene qua qualcuno a raccontare robe assurde e poi diventano storie porno... qualcuno è diffidente.
> Se qualcuno dubita,poi può cambiare idea.



ciao Sbri....sono certo che un buon 70% di storie nuove sono balle galattiche costruite appositamente


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri....sono certo che un buon 70% di storie nuove sono balle galattiche costruite appositamente


da chi?con che scopo?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> E' facile giudicare dall'esterno. Non sai cosa posso avere avuto nell'animo per tanto tempo. Non puoi saperlo. Sto molto male per questa situazione. Se avessi potuto evitarla l'avrei fatto.
> 
> Non ho inoltre precisato che il matrimonio mi fu pressato da mio marito. Dopo un anno che stavamo assieme iniziò a parlarne. Aveva la sua casa, abitava da solo e diceva che non aveva senso fare avanti indietro tutte le sere. Io cercai di procrastinare l'evento ma lui insistette e mi mise nella condizione di poter credere ad una favola.
> 
> Ho sbagliato su tutta la linea ma non sono stata la sola. Ieri gliel'ho detto che mi sono sentita pressata per sposarlo.


No ascolta, io non ti sto giudicando, io ho scritto qualcosa dove ho anche precisato che conosco una donna che ha un situazione simile alla tua. ( lei ancora non ha tradito.) 

Poi io ho scritto in base a quello che tu hai scritto. E ti faccio comunque notare una cosa, tu ora qua scrivi che sei stata pressata, cosa della quale io non dubito per carità! ma ti ci sei sposata tu o mi ci sono sposato io scusa? nel senso, sei stata te a sposarlo, e non esiste scrivere che sei stata pressata, può essere una motivazione ok, ma comincia anche a non dare colpe a lui ed a prenderti le tue di responsabilità, perchè tra traditi e traditori non c'è mai un unico colpevole, come non c'è mai un'unico "colpevole" se ci si sposa o altro ancora. 

E comunque la vita va avanti, ed adesso sta a te prendere la strada giusta no? e per come ho scritto nella mia prima , siamo noi gli artefici della nostra vita.


----------



## Duchessa (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> E' facile giudicare dall'esterno. Non sai cosa posso avere avuto nell'animo per tanto tempo. Non puoi saperlo. Sto molto male per questa situazione. Se avessi potuto evitarla l'avrei fatto.
> 
> Non ho inoltre precisato che* il matrimonio mi fu pressato da mio marito*. Dopo un anno che stavamo assieme iniziò a parlarne. Aveva la sua casa, abitava da solo e diceva che non aveva senso fare avanti indietro tutte le sere. Io cercai di procrastinare l'evento ma* lui insistette *e mi mise nella condizione di poter credere ad una favola.
> 
> Ho sbagliato su tutta la linea ma non sono stata la sola. Ieri gliel'ho detto che *mi sono sentita pressata per sposarlo*.


Allora se il tutto è vero ed è vero anche il grassetto.. direi che potresti avere l'annullamento no?
Oppure.. quel che dio unisce, l'avvocato separa.
Ma... hai scritto che vuoi provare a recuperare la relazione: sicura??? quel marito lì eh? così com'è sempre stato..


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sbri....sono certo che un buon 70% di storie nuove sono balle galattiche costruite appositamente


Ciao Lothar... se anche fosse, ai fini della discussione non cambia nulla, no? Tanto qui siamo nel mondo virtuale... l'importante è che nessuno offenda o vada fuori dalle righe. Poi se postano tanto per passare il tempo meglio per loro, se qualcuno invece ha davvero bisogno di sfogarsi....


----------



## Duchessa (2 Aprile 2012)

dere ha detto:


> da chi?con che scopo?


Con lo scopo di divertirsi, di vedere l'effetto che fa..


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Allora se il tutto è vero ed è vero anche il grassetto.. direi che potresti avere l'annullamento no?
> Oppure.. quel che dio unisce, l'avvocato separa.
> Ma... hai scritto che vuoi provare a recuperare la relazione: sicura??? quel marito lì eh? così com'è sempre stato..


Guardate che non era così come è ora. A me quello che era prima piaceva. E' quello che è diventato da due anni a questa parte che mi esaurisce. 

Per chi mi ha detto che ho sbagliato e che mi devo assumere le mie responsabilità dico che ha ragione e lo sto facendo. Se me ne sbattessi semplicemente lo tradirei a ruota con tutti quelli che mi corteggiano e me ne sbatterei le @ cosa che non sto facendo.


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No ascolta, io non ti sto giudicando, io ho scritto qualcosa dove ho anche precisato che conosco una donna che ha un situazione simile alla tua. ( lei ancora non ha tradito.)
> 
> Poi io ho scritto in base a quello che tu hai scritto. E ti faccio comunque notare una cosa, tu ora qua scrivi che sei stata pressata, cosa della quale io non dubito per carità! ma ti ci sei sposata tu o mi ci sono sposato io scusa? nel senso, sei stata te a sposarlo, e non esiste scrivere che sei stata pressata, può essere una motivazione ok, ma comincia anche a non dare colpe a lui ed a prenderti le tue di responsabilità, perchè tra traditi e traditori non c'è mai un unico colpevole, come non c'è mai un'unico "colpevole" se ci si sposa o altro ancora.
> 
> E comunque la vita va avanti, ed adesso sta a te prendere la strada giusta no? e per come ho scritto nella mia prima , siamo noi gli artefici della nostra vita.


Si sono stata io a sposarlo ma sono stata indotta da tutto le pressioni esterne a prendere questa decisione che mi hanno indotto a pensare che quella fosse la cosa giusta. In realtà io stavo bene così per il momento. Ancora spensierata. Ma lui aveva fretta di sposarsi. Fretta. Un incredibile fretta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Si sono stata io a sposarlo ma sono stata indotta da tutto le pressioni esterne a prendere questa decisione che mi hanno indotto a pensare che quella fosse la cosa giusta. In realtà io stavo bene così per il momento. Ancora spensierata. Ma lui aveva fretta di sposarsi. Fretta. Un incredibile fretta.


Senti... gli errori fatti ti spostano poco adesso... che tu abbia sbagliato o no 10 anni fa... pensa a non fare altri errori ADESSO.
Voglio dire... capisco che sai che tuo marito è in difficoltà adesso, capisco che c'è l'altra storia di mezzo, capisco che... dici ho sbagliato IO, pago IO... ma per quanto pensi di resistere? e se tuo marito insiste a volere un figlio?


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (2 Aprile 2012)

chi è causa del suo mal..

ciò che trapela maggiormente dai tuoi messaggi è la confusione, sembra che tu non abbia avuto una testa con la quale pensare autonomamente fino ad oggi.

qualche dubbio si è insinuato dentro di me mentre leggevo.   

le mancanze di tuo marito le abbiamo capite, le tue quali sono state?


----------



## Duchessa (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Si sono stata io a sposarlo ma sono stata indotta da tutto le pressioni esterne a prendere questa decisione che mi hanno indotto a pensare che quella fosse la cosa giusta. In realtà io stavo bene così per il momento. Ancora spensierata. Ma lui aveva fretta di sposarsi. Fretta. Un incredibile fretta.


Dunque, ricapitolando, scrivi:

vorrei provare a recuperare la situazione
MA ANCHE
sono sposata ma tanto stanca di esserlo
ingabbiata in questo matrimonio

non mi sento in colpa
MA ANCHE
me ne sbatterei le @ cosa che non sto facendo.

Non è mai stato un amore passionale quello tra me e mio marito
MA POI
non ce l'ho fatta più e dopo 4 anni la passione è esplosa.

tra me e mio marito non ci siamo mai detti "ti amo".
io non gliel'ho detto perché francamente non lo provo.
MA
L'ho detto all'altro quindici giorni fa. E' stata UNA notte fantastica. L'ho amato.

Lui è in fase ossessiva religiosa 
E TU
"ho provato a tirarlo di nuovo nel cattolicesimo"


:cooldue:


----------



## Niko74 (2 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Dunque, ricapitolando, scrivi:
> 
> vorrei provare a recuperare la situazione
> MA ANCHE
> ...


Le avevo notate anch'io queste contraddizioni....solo che non volevo fare il solito pignolo che mette i puntini sulle "i" facendo notare che molto spesso chi si trova in queste situazioni esprime una cosa e poco dopo il suo contrario :mrgreen:

Bel lavoro :applauso:


----------



## Leda (2 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> provare con il forno acceso? magari con due gnocchi alla romana dentro...


Scusate, non è un gran contributo, ma sto morendo
ho le convulsioni dal ridere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Teslaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (2 Aprile 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Le avevo notate anch'io queste contraddizioni....solo che non volevo fare il solito pignolo che mette i puntini sulle "i" facendo notare che molto spesso chi si trova in queste situazioni esprime una cosa e poco dopo il suo contrario :mrgreen:
> 
> Bel lavoro :applauso:


Non stimolarmi altrimenti mi tocca continuare..:mrgreen:

Continuo....:mrgreen:

Mio marito mi pressa per avere un bambino ma io ovviamente non me la sento in questa situazione.
MA
Lo facciamo sempre e solo come vuole lui ossia lui sotto fermo a mo' di cadavere e io sopra che lo possiedo.. 

Un giorno è andato a mia insaputa in farmacia a prendermi i test per l'ovulazione e mi ha detto "tu dimmi quando sei fertile che così lo facciamo solo in quei giorni"
MA
(non ci hai detto se tu in farmacia comperi qualcos'altro)

Stavo facendo una cosa che a mio padre faceva piacere
Avrei voluto andare a convivere ma mio marito non volle perché sua madre avrebbe avuto da criticare 
Ho fatto tutto quello che gli altri si aspettavano da me.
Sono anche costretta ad andare con lui a messa la domenica 
Lo facciamo sempre e solo come vuole lui
Mi accorgo che respiro quando non c'è durante la settimana. 
E DUNQUE
L'ho tradito quindici giorni fa .. E' stata una notte fantastica.

Dici che anche la fissazione rientra in questo tipo di disturbo? Cosa potrei fare?
E TU
Lo portai dal parroco mesi or sono
Il parroco non fa molto.. gli ho scritto ancora per chiedergli aiuto ma non mi ha nemmeno risposto.

Io *spererei sempre che tornasse ad essere quello di prima.*
L'ho persino portato nel posto dove ci siamo incontrati nove anni fa. Ho cercato di rievocare i bei tempi dell'inizio cercando di rifare delle cose che facevamo all'epoca 
E LUI
dice che non ha nessun problema e quella che ha problemi sono io. 

:leggi::cooldue:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> E' una comunità evangelica nata negli Stati Uniti negli anni sessanta.  Ascoltate la bibbia la sto leggendo pure io di tanto in tanto ma non mi fa quello che ha fatto a lui. Lui continua a ripassarla e trovare significati sempre più approfonditi. Se lo sentiste parlare vi verrebbero i brividi.
> 
> Ieri sera ero talmente sfiancata che gli ho detto "mi stai succhiando via la linfa vitale".
> 
> E lui mi ha detto che noi staremo insieme sempre nella buona e nella cattiva sorte come ci siamo promessi.


Perchè i due saranno una sola carne.
Non conosco questo fenomeno comunque, ma ho sempre visto che l'embolo delle manie religiose parte a persone proprio come dire deboli psicologicamente no?

Perchè non gli dici di farsi un serio corso di teologia o di parlare con un bravo biblista?

Cioè cavoli sono il primo a dire che ci si può trovare di tutto nella Bibbia...
Pensa che nell'Apocalisse ho trovato riferimenti precisi a questo forum eh?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Ultimamente gli ho detto che non voglio la tv accesa e una volta sono riuscita a mettere un disco rock. Insomma non siamo riusciti a farlo perché lui ha fatto cilecca. Ci abbiamo provato a farlo in altre posizioni ma niente da fare... è come se si fosse atrofizzato a farlo sempre nella stessa maniera schematica.


Ma il rock è satanico no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> No. Non conduco il tg. A volte mi viene voglia di dirgli che l'ho tradito per vedere la sua faccia. Son certa che mi giudicherebbe seduta stante senza chiedersi il perchè.
> 
> Lui giudica tutti quelli che tradiscono in maniera negativa e non si chiede come mai lo si fa. Dice che il sesso non è tutto nella vita perché bisogna accrescere lo spirito che è sempre in conflitto con la carne. Onestamente io gli ho detto che mi guardo i porno e non mi sento in colpa.
> 
> ...


Donna...
Tutta la Bibbia parla del tradimento del popolo ebraico nei confronti del loro Dio...
Ed è Dio che quando stipula l'alleanza con il suo popolo afferma...se anche tu mi sarai infedele io tuttavia rimarrò fedele...oracolo degli oracoli...

E ricorda che siamo nella settimana santa!
Proprio ieri si leggeva la passione di san Marco, mentre venerdì si legge quella secondo san Giovanni...
E ivi si parla del Cristo tradito e umiliato...
Tradito da Giuda l'Iscariota, venduto ai sommi sacerdoti per trenta fottutissimi denari...e si parla del canto che galla...ossia del canto del gallo che ricorda a Pietro di aver rinnegato il suo capo!

Capisco che la tua vita con quest'uomo è un orto degli ulivi!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ti capisco, anche a me però da fastidio che quelli dei porno non siano sposati, mi dà l'idea che ci sia un peccato sottosotto e che la loro non sia propensione all'arte, arte pagana si intende, ma solo animalesca fornicazione


Nel giorno del giudizio SOdoma e GOmorra avranno una sorte men peggiore di certa gente!
Pentitevi...
L'ora dell'ira del signore si avvicina...

Pentitevi e cambiate vita!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Più che sentirti morire non so come tu faccia a non tirargli una testata da lasciarlo tramortito in terra.
> Devi avere la pazienza di Giobbe.
> tanto per rimanere in tema biblico.


Il signore ha dato il signore ha tolto!
SIa benedetto il nome del Signore!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> La cosa sconcertante è che comunque la si giri dal suo punto di vista..il fatto che lo abbia tradito mi mette sempre nella situazione di aver sbagliato io.
> 
> Lui non accetterebbe mai un tradimento nel senso che anche se mi perdonasse mi guarderebbe sempre come una specie di p uttana.
> 
> Lui considera p uttane coloro che tradiscono il marito e si fanno sbattere come vacche dall'amante.


Beh come dire...
Baciali i piedi, lavali con le tue lacrime e asciugale con i capelli no?
E ti dice...
Donna ora molto ti è perdonato perchè molto hai amato...
Ora vai e non peccare più.!

Ma io ti dico...
Se un martiro ti è oggetto di scandalo...
Cavalo!

E meglio per te entrare nel regno dei cieli senza martiro!
Che perire assieme a lui e finire nella geena...

Là sarà pianto e stridore di denti!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non stimolarmi altrimenti mi tocca continuare..:mrgreen:
> 
> Continuo....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ma mandatelo da me no?
Cavoli così gli racconto di quella volta che tentai di convertire due di Geova eh? No?

Lothar traviamolo...
Alla nostra santissima trinità:
Gnocca
AMici
San Giovese!

A che Giova a quest'uomo guadagnare la santità se questa produce la dannazione eterna della moglie eh?
NOn hai letto fariseo ipocrita?

Misericordia io voglio e non sacrifici.

PENTITEVI PECCATORI....perirete tutti allo stesso modo...

Ok dei bon...


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Non stimolarmi altrimenti mi tocca continuare..:mrgreen:
> 
> Continuo....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Una domanda. Ti stai divertendo? Spero per te che non ti succeda mai di essere in difficolta'.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Con lo scopo di divertirsi, di vedere l'effetto che fa..


contenti loro...


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao, probabilmente lo sai già ma tuo marito ha un DOC (disturbo Ossessivo Compulsivo).
> Si cura.
> E le cure funzionano.:smile:


Mannaggia, diagnosi su due righe! DSM alla mano? Sono presenti tutti i sintomi?

Comunque lei non ama suo marito, dice di amare un altro. A prescindere da questo non sta bene con lui.
Dici che la cura fa tornare l'amore? Il DOC presenta un certo tipo di personalità (se la tua diagnosi e' giusta) a volte "pesante" da conviverci.
Spossata, se sei indipendente comincia a valutare una separazione (scusa la curiosità, ma avete sempre scopato così?).


----------



## tesla (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel giorno del giudizio SOdoma e GOmorra avranno una sorte men peggiore di certa gente!
> Pentitevi...
> L'ora dell'ira del signore si avvicina...
> 
> Pentitevi e cambiate vita!



non so se mi sconvolge di più la versione biblica di laura36 oppure tu che fai il nazareno


----------



## spossata (2 Aprile 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> .


Ciao, probabilmente lo sai già ma tuo marito ha un DOC (disturbo Ossessivo Compulsivo).
Si cura. 
E le cure funzionano.:smile:[/QUOTE]

Mannaggia, diagnosi su due righe! DSM alla mano? Sono presenti tutti i sintomi?

Comunque lei non ama suo marito, dice di amare un altro. A prescindere da questo non sta bene con lui.
Dici che la cura fa tornare l'amore? Il DOC presenta un certo tipo di personalità (se la tua diagnosi e' giusta) a volte "pesante" da conviverci.
Spossata, se sei indipendente comincia a valutare una separazione (scusa la curiosità, ma avete sempre scopato così?).[/QUOTE]

Rispondo alla tua curiosita'. All'inizio no. Si prodigava in rocambolesche e passionali performance. Poi dopo i primi due anni ha preferito sempre farlo in questa maniera perche' dice che lui e' piu' comodo. E' frustarnte sopratutto perche' non fa niente. Non fa niente di niente. 
L
'altro giorno sono riuscita a convinecerlo a fare il missionario ma e' durato pochi minuti perche' poi gli si e' ammosciato.


----------



## dererumnatura (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Ciao, probabilmente lo sai già ma tuo marito ha un DOC (disturbo Ossessivo Compulsivo).
> Si cura.
> E le cure funzionano.:smile:


Mannaggia, diagnosi su due righe! DSM alla mano? Sono presenti tutti i sintomi?

Comunque lei non ama suo marito, dice di amare un altro. A prescindere da questo non sta bene con lui.
Dici che la cura fa tornare l'amore? Il DOC presenta un certo tipo di personalità (se la tua diagnosi e' giusta) a volte "pesante" da conviverci.
Spossata, se sei indipendente comincia a valutare una separazione (scusa la curiosità, ma avete sempre scopato così?).[/QUOTE]

Rispondo alla tua curiosita'. All'inizio no. Si prodigava in rocambolesche e passionali performance. Poi dopo i primi due anni ha preferito sempre farlo in questa maniera perche' dice che lui e' piu' comodo. E' frustarnte sopratutto perche' non fa niente. Non fa niente di niente. 
L
'altro giorno sono riuscita a convinecerlo a fare il missionario ma e' durato pochi minuti perche' poi gli si e' ammosciato.[/QUOTE]


senti sei simpatica comunque...hai movimentato il forum...


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Rispondo alla tua curiosita'. All'inizio no. Si prodigava in rocambolesche e passionali performance. Poi dopo i primi due anni ha preferito sempre farlo in questa maniera perche' dice che lui e' piu' comodo. E' frustarnte sopratutto perche' non fa niente. Non fa niente di niente.
> L'altro giorno sono riuscita a convinecerlo a fare il missionario ma e' durato pochi minuti perche' poi gli si e' ammosciato.


Dovresti riuscire a far capire a tuo marito che avere un grosso problema, che non sei felice in questo modo con lui, e non solo a causa del fattore sessuale. Dovresti convincerlo a farvi aiutare.
Non farti paranoie per l'altro, goditelo e stai a vedere il corso degli eventi. Il concederti all'altro e' un segnale che ti sei mandata al fatto che le cose non possono continuare come prima. Non ne potevi più.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Non ho letto proprio tutto (troppe pagine), perché non riesco proprio a capire. Sei sposata da 7 anni, innamorata di un altro da 10 anni...e vorresti recuperare il tuo matrimonio con un tipo così? 
Ma già è difficile recuperarlo (se non impossibile) quando c'è impegno da entrambe le parti e c'è l'amore reciproco...ma dove ti avvii tu?
Scusa se te lo dico, ma tra te e tuo marito credo che chi si debba far curare di più sei tu! Almeno lui ha delle attenuanti, insomma vaneggia di suo...


PS Evangelisti...cioè testimoni di geova? Scusate l'ignoranza eh...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non so se mi sconvolge di più la versione biblica di laura36 oppure tu che fai il nazareno


Ma scusa sono uno studioso della bibbia eh?
Ovvio io cammino sulle acque eh?

E quando sarai davanti a me...ti esorciccio per bene no?

E dico...
Satana esci da questa donna....che ha smarrito la vera via...del santo cresci in man che iddio ci diè...

Scatta il fluido erotico....
E mi dici...

Conte mi sento strana....:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho letto proprio tutto (troppe pagine), perché non riesco proprio a capire. Sei sposata da 7 anni, innamorata di un altro da 10 anni...e vorresti recuperare il tuo matrimonio con un tipo così?
> Ma già è difficile recuperarlo (se non impossibile) quando c'è impegno da entrambe le parti e c'è l'amore reciproco...ma dove ti avvii tu?
> Scusa se te lo dico, ma tra te e tuo marito credo che chi si debba far curare di più sei tu! Almeno lui ha delle attenuanti, insomma vaneggia di suo...
> 
> ...


Ostia!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
No mia cara...a sto giro lui è in preda del terribile capitolo 4 del profeta Geremia...
E vive a norma del salmo 101 no?


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ostia!:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> No mia cara...a sto giro lui è in preda del terribile capitolo 4 del profeta Geremia...
> E vive a norma del salmo 101 no?


Tutto più chiaro ora....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto più chiaro ora....


[video=youtube;pJX_Had42q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJX_Had42q8&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## elena_ (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> E' una comunità evangelica nata negli Stati Uniti negli anni sessanta.  Ascoltate la bibbia la sto leggendo pure io di tanto in tanto ma non mi fa quello che ha fatto a lui. Lui continua a ripassarla e trovare significati sempre più approfonditi. Se lo sentiste parlare vi verrebbero i brividi.
> 
> Ieri sera ero talmente sfiancata che gli ho detto "mi stai succhiando via la linfa vitale".
> 
> *E lui mi ha detto che noi staremo insieme sempre nella buona e nella cattiva sorte come ci siamo promessi*.


il grassetto sembrerebbe una minaccia più che una promessa...
e comunque tutta questa storia è allucinante


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho letto proprio tutto (troppe pagine), perché non riesco proprio a capire. Sei sposata da 7 anni, innamorata di un altro da 10 anni...e vorresti recuperare il tuo matrimonio con un tipo così?
> Ma già è difficile recuperarlo (se non impossibile) quando c'è impegno da entrambe le parti e c'è l'amore reciproco...ma dove ti avvii tu?
> Scusa se te lo dico, ma tra te e tuo marito credo che chi si debba far curare di più sei tu! Almeno lui ha delle attenuanti, insomma vaneggia di suo...
> 
> ...


gli evangelisti sono quelli che hanno scritto il vangelo; gli evangelici sono cristiani con alcune differenze rispetto ai cattolici.i testimoni di geova nascono da una congregazione negli USA fine 1800


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli evangelisti sono quelli che hanno scritto il vangelo; gli evangelici sono cristiani con alcune differenze rispetto ai cattolici.i testimoni di geova nascono da una congregazione negli USA fine 1800


Grazie. Ci voleva.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli evangelisti sono quelli che hanno scritto il vangelo; gli evangelici sono cristiani con alcune differenze rispetto ai cattolici.i testimoni di geova nascono da una congregazione negli USA fine 1800


Rettifico meglio.
Gli evangelisti sono più di uno.
Ci sono 4 Vangeli scritti e redatti in epoca diversa.
Quello più "filosofico" nel senso che è un trattato del pensiero di Cristo è quello di San Giovanni.
San Giovanni fu il discepolo prediletto.

Poi abbiamo un gruppo di 3 Vangeli detti sinottici perchè narrano molti eventi in forma analogica.
Matteo, Marco e Luca.
Matteo era discepolo di Cristo.
Marco e Luca no.
Luca era un medico che si interessò di Cristo e il suo Vangelo è quello che più si occupa ad esempio dell'infanzia di Gesù.

Poi esistono i cosidetti Vangeli apocrifi.
Quindi non esiste un unico Vangelo, ma una serie di 4 Vangeli.

L'insieme del cristianesimo è formato da tutte le fedi cristiane, di cui la cattolica è la più antica, perchè discende direttamente da San Pietro. Poi nella storia ci furono tutte le diramazioni possibili e immaginabili.
Non ha alcun senso fare paragoni tra fede cattolica e culto evangelico.
Cioè mele e pere sono frutta.

Vero quello che dici sui Geova...
Ma purtroppo per loro quella congregazione nasce da una bislacca traduzione della Bibbia.

Oggigiorno il lavoro di molti teologi e studiosi interconfessionali ha prodotto sempre più nuove traduzioni dei testi sacri. Mi pare che da pochi anni abbiano anche riformato i lezionari della chiesa cattolica portandoli in un italiano più esatto, togliendo qualche bel strafalcione.


----------



## Duchessa (2 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Una domanda. Ti stai divertendo? Spero per te che non ti succeda mai di essere in difficolta'.


La risposta. Non mi sto divertendo. Sto trascurando alcuni minuti del mio divertimento per provare a aiutarti, facendoti notare le tue incongruenze. Sono già stata molto in difficoltà, per questo scrivo qui dentro. 
Anzi no, non ho scritto. Ho trascritto scritti tuoi.


----------



## spossata (3 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> La risposta. Non mi sto divertendo. Sto trascurando alcuni minuti del mio divertimento per provare a aiutarti, facendoti notare le tue incongruenze. Sono già stata molto in difficoltà, per questo scrivo qui dentro.
> Anzi no, non ho scritto. Ho trascritto scritti tuoi.


E cosa volevi dimostrare. E' chiaro che sono in confusione ma cio' non significa che racconti palle.


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2012)

*Spossata*

Io non ti giudico male ma MALISSIMO!Che cacchio ti sei sposata a fare?Ami da 10 ANNI una ltro e ti sposi?


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rettifico meglio.
> Gli evangelisti sono più di uno.
> Ci sono 4 Vangeli scritti e redatti in epoca diversa.
> Quello più "filosofico" nel senso che è un trattato del pensiero di Cristo è quello di San Giovanni.
> ...


dopo un periodo di fermo mi pare che i testimoni abbiano ripreso a portare door to door la parola di geova.
se le incongruenze dei cattolici sono tante ; particolarmente assurda questa pseudo religione che allontana familiari in nome della bibbia.
mi è capitato di leggere testimonianze di ex che spiegavano l'emarginazione, la frustrazione vissuta dentro la congregazione solo per aver posto dei quesiti e dei dubbi.
la violenza psicologica perpetuata sulle menti più deboli.allucinante


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...




scusa se te lo dico ma secondo me c'è poco da recuperare....
mi sembra di capire che anzi non c'è mai stato nulla di concreto....gli vuoi bene....ma il bene..non basta...


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Gli voglio bene e forse l'errore è stato proprio di sposarlo mentre pensavo ancora all'altro che non riesco a dimenticare. Non gli ho rilevato il tradimento perché la prenderebbe davvero male e metterebbe sempre il peccato come discorso dicendo che ho trasgredito ai comandamenti del Signore.


Ciao Spossata!

Certo che un marito che indossa la kippah mentre ciondola sulla torah lo meneresti con la menorah alloquando stai recitando il tuo mantra o soffiando sul mandala o meditando sul nirvana.
Io apprezzo tantissimo gli uomini religiosi che non si vergognano di umiliare la propria consorte con pratiche aberranti, con discorsi alienanti e con punizioni rivoltanti, perchè di essi è il merito di spumeggiare nel mare delle intemperanze una schiuma di rastremazione sistematica delle divergenze femminili.
Egli è il tuo vitello d'oro sull'altare lapideo nella traversata continentale verso una promessa interrata che sostiene con la lassatività della manna di frassino la pastorale e l'altro bastone con cui si governa anche nelle provincie più periferiche del proprio animo.
Tu abbisogni di essere fustigata con una liquirizia purissima srotolata al grido di "non sum dignus" da un uomo freddo ed insensibile all'emissione spermatica!
Ed è per questo che ti concedi alle lussurie altrui come una fanciulla di Magdala da sporcare prima di ripulire e da traviare prima di raddrizzare!
Perciò tu scegli la via più facile per imbestialirsi, ti fai cioè coprire dal capronesco ingrifamento maschile, e insozzi, il tuo ricettacolo ed il tuo talamo sacro per essere un degno sporco pavimento da ramazzare con la sacra saggina di tuo marito e su cui passare anche il salvifico folletto® coi quali tu ritornerai candida e pura mentre renderai felice il tuo consorte che ti ripulisce facendo significazione altizzima della sua e della tua salvezza!
Quanto sarebbero più gradevoli per te le punte mortificatorie del cilicio rugginoso piuttosto che la carne rossa di lussuria dalla quale ti sei fatta percuotere, quanto gioioso sarebbe stato darsi un giro di corda strettissima alle mani ed ai piedi piuttosto che subire l'intima violazione delle tue carni viscide!
Eppure tu sai che tutte le sofferenza che stai patendo hanno un fine nobile ed altissimo!
La tua coscienza non mente, se ella è tranquilla tu sei nel giusto!

Datur omnibus.

Ciao!


----------



## Indeciso (3 Aprile 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Spossata!Certo che un marito che indossa la kippah mentre ciondola sulla torah lo meneresti con la menorah alloquando stai recitando il tuo mantra o soffiando sul mandala o meditando sul nirvana.Io apprezzo tantissimo gli uomini religiosi che non si vergognano di umiliare la propria consorte con pratiche aberranti, con discorsi alienanti e con punizioni rivoltanti, perchè di essi è il merito di spumeggiare nel mare delle intemperanze una schiuma di rastremazione sistematica delle divergenze femminili.Egli è il tuo vitello d'oro sull'altare lapideo nella traversata continentale verso una promessa interrata che sostiene con la lassatività della manna di frassino la pastorale e l'altro bastone con cui si governa anche nelle provincie più periferiche del proprio animo.Tu abbisogni di essere fustigata con una liquirizia purissima srotolata al grido di "non sum dignus" da un uomo freddo ed insensibile all'emissione spermatica!Ed è per questo che ti concedi alle lussurie altrui come una fanciulla di Magdala da sporcare prima di ripulire e da traviare prima di raddrizzare!Perciò tu scegli la via più facile per imbestialirsi, ti fai cioè coprire dal capronesco ingrifamento maschile, e insozzi, il tuo ricettacolo ed il tuo talamo sacro per essere un degno sporco pavimento da ramazzare con la sacra saggina di tuo marito e su cui passare anche il salvifico folletto® coi quali tu ritornerai candida e pura mentre renderai felice il tuo consorte che ti ripulisce facendo significazione altizzima della sua e della tua salvezza!Quanto sarebbero più gradevoli per te le punte mortificatorie del cilicio rugginoso piuttosto che la carne rossa di lussuria dalla quale ti sei fatta percuotere, quanto gioioso sarebbe stato darsi un giro di corda strettissima alle mani ed ai piedi piuttosto che subire l'intima violazione delle tue carni viscide!Eppure tu sai che tutte le sofferenza che stai patendo hanno un fine nobile ed altissimo!La tua coscienza non mente, se ella è tranquilla tu sei nel giusto!Datur omnibus.Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo un periodo di fermo mi pare che i testimoni abbiano ripreso a portare door to door la parola di geova.
> se le incongruenze dei cattolici sono tante ; particolarmente assurda questa pseudo religione che allontana familiari in nome della bibbia.
> mi è capitato di leggere testimonianze di ex che spiegavano l'emarginazione, la frustrazione vissuta dentro la congregazione solo per aver posto dei quesiti e dei dubbi.
> la violenza psicologica perpetuata sulle menti più deboli.allucinante


E qui mi trovi d'accordo.
Cascano dentro i Geova le anime più in crisi e fragili.
Posso solo dirti che nella mia valle i Geova vedono la mia persona come l'incarnazione dell'Anticristo!
Dopo le 4 politiche da me attuate contro di loro.

Politica 1
Procurarsi una bibbia in ebraico.
Quando vengono a parlare con me dico leggiamo assieme la bibbia in ebraico.
Loro la aprono e rispondo: prima di parlare con me imparate ad aprire un libro.
L'ebraico si scrive come l'arabo da destra verso sinistra e i libri si aprono al contrario.

Politica 2
L'assalto.
Vennero a casa mia due belle signore alle 8 del mattino: risposi loro: mia moglie è via, io sono ancora in pigiama, il letto è caldo, orsù venite fottiamo alquanto e poi parleremo delle realtà celesti, del resto chi non si sa immolare per la propria fede non vale una pippa di tabacco.

Politica 3
Stesse armi.
Grazie alla fortuna di poter lavorare con un'azienda grafica, feci stampare la parodia delle loro rivistine Svegliatevi e La torre di Guardia: Parodiate in "Sparatevi" e il "Il Conte vi guarda!"...ahahahahah...come friggevano.

Politica 4
Volantinaggio.
Feci preparare da un biblista laureato in sacra scrittura i dieci più grossi strafalcioni della loro traduzione biblica e in una notte le misi in ogni cassetta della posta.

Ora rido...
Quando li trovo sono io che cerco di parlare con loro, ma loro mi scansano, poco lieti di essere stati oltraggiati nel nome del Signore.

Ma cerchiamo di capire come la cosidetta "mania religiosa" ottunde le menti eh?
A causa delle manie religiose si sfasciano coppie e famiglie.

La differenza macroscopica di questo credo rispetto a tutte le grandi religioni dell'umanità è che essa è basata sulla morte! E non sulla vita.

Il fatto che un credo così superficiale e pregno di cose che non stanno in cielo e in terra, attechisca in qualche modo, segna solo che i cattolici a differenza dei luterani, hanno una scarsissima conoscenza dei contenuti della loro fede. 

A me piace moltissimo leggere le loro rivistine...anche dal punto di vista grafico.

Non parliamo poi di come finiscono le persone che cascano in Dianetics o altre cose...terrificanti.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

*Spossata...*

Se invece del rock metti questa...vedi che effetton eh?

[video=youtube;FD614SYKAgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD614SYKAgQ&list=FLH1vuEv-J0w0xPEBNb7dtfw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## tesla (3 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa sono uno studioso della bibbia eh?
> Ovvio io cammino sulle acque eh?
> 
> E quando sarai davanti a me...ti esorciccio per bene no?
> ...



mi spiace ma come l'ebraico anche l'esorciccio si legge al contrario e funziona al contrario, quindi saresti tu a scoprire di aver smarrio la via e a saltare giubilante la sponda


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> mi spiace ma come l'ebraico anche l'esorciccio si legge al contrario e funziona al contrario, quindi saresti tu a scoprire di aver smarrio la via e a saltare giubilante la sponda


E casco dentro nella tua "selva oscura"...
Che la "retta via" era smarrita no?


----------



## spossata (3 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ti giudico male ma MALISSIMO!Che cacchio ti sei sposata a fare?Ami da 10 ANNI una ltro e ti sposi?


Pensavo che l'altro non mi avrebbe mai amato. Era una situazione indefinita.

Direi che sono anche dodici anni che amo l'altro. Lo amo da quando lo conosco. E non riesco a smettere. E' piu' forte di me. 

Pensavo che l'amore razionale che provavo per mio marito sarebbe bastato.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E qui mi trovi d'accordo.
> Cascano dentro i Geova le anime più in crisi e fragili.
> Posso solo dirti che nella mia valle i Geova vedono la mia persona come l'incarnazione dell'Anticristo!
> Dopo le 4 politiche da me attuate contro di loro.
> ...




:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Pensavo che l'altro non mi avrebbe mai amato. Era una situazione indefinita.
> 
> Direi che sono anche dodici anni che amo l'altro. Lo amo da quando lo conosco. E non riesco a smettere. E' piu' forte di me.
> 
> Pensavo che l'amore razionale che provavo per mio marito sarebbe bastato.


Ma dei..
Lo ami perchè non l'hai avuto!
Poi magari se potessi averlo resti delusissima
e ti dici
Ma porc...
Quanto ho ricamato sopra una persona che non esiste....
Dei nemo...su!

Casso abbiamo 40 anni eh?
O siamo sempre degli adolescenti qui dentro ? EH?


----------



## spossata (3 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei..
> Lo ami perchè non l'hai avuto!
> Poi magari se potessi averlo resti delusissima
> e ti dici
> ...


Sei convinto di sapere tutto. Mi fa piacere per te. Saluti.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Sei convinto di sapere tutto. Mi fa piacere per te. Saluti.


No non è che so tutto...
Ma ad esempio so cosa significa amare una donna per anni che era solo nella mia testa eh?
Era solo nella mia testa...
E non esiste...

Lei in realtà è tutta differente...
Ed è stata molto dura accettarlo e rendermene conto...

Con tutti gli annessi e connessi...

Quante volte conosciamo una persona che pensiamo sia in un modo e poi scopriamo che tutta in un'altro? Eh?

Allora lascia il talebano di tuo marito e corri tra le braccia dell'altro...

magari scopri che tu sei la cogliona innamorata di lui...
E lui manco ti caga di striscio...

Oddio magari un po' di affetto gratis lo accetta no?

Poi quando è stufo, dato che non ti ama, perchè se ti amasse vorrebbe te...ti direbbe...ma dio come sei appicicolsa...mollami...mollami che mi stai con il fiato sul collo...

Ma dei nemo...


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

No mamma mia con uno così non si può resistere! Vabbè che ognuno deve portare la propria croce ma così mi pare troppo! Separatevi!


----------



## spossata (3 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non è che so tutto...
> Ma ad esempio so cosa significa amare una donna per anni che era solo nella mia testa eh?
> Era solo nella mia testa...
> E non esiste...
> ...


Intanto anche se lasciassi mio marito non correrei tra le braccia dell'altro visto che avrei bisogno di riprendere in mano la mia vita. 

In subordine non ti permetto di saltare alle TUE conclusioni. Io non mi permetterei mai di Scrivere quell che tu hai scritto.


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


Ho letto il tuo sfogo. Posso capirti. So che non è facile recepire dall'esterno questa situazione, forse per capirla bisogna viverla.


----------



## job (6 Aprile 2012)

Tuo marito è un brav'uomo. È normale che uno a 37 anni abbia fretta di sposarsi e costruire una famiglia. È normale che adesso com 43 anni cerchi il completamento della famiglia com l'arrivo di un figlio.


Ti ha messo fretta per il matrimonio, non eri completamente convinta, colpa di tuo padre, colpa della suocera... son tutte schiocchezze. Anche mia moglie mi ha messo fretta, ogni tanto glielo dico anche ma mi rendo conto che alla fine la decisione l'ho presa io e ne ero completamente consapevole.
Quel che è stato è stato, doveva andare così e mettiamoci una pietra sopra.


Il tuo amore era tiepido, il mio era un fuoco ardente: il risultato è stato lo stesso. La vita a due è molto difficile, non è una passeggiata per nessuna coppia è un camminare a piedi scalzi sulle pietre.


Ami l'altro da 12 anni? Si buonanotte! Bisogna conviverci com una persona per conoscerla. Sei innamorata dell'amore, non dell'altro eterno indeciso.


Tuo marito è pigro a letto e vuol stare solo sotto? La colpa è tua che l'hai lasciato impigrire e non pretendi che ti soddisfi. Il 90% degli uomini vivrebbe benissimo solo di 68 (la donna pratica una fellatio all'uomo e l'uomo rimane in debito di una).
A lui a volte si ammoscia? Per questo ci sono medici specialisti. È più vecchio dite: è normale che non sia pimpante come qualche anno fa e dipende anche da te rendere più piccante il rapporto.


Gli è morto il padre, ha subito un trauma, è entrato in crisi esistenziale ed ha incontrato la Fede, si è convertito. Questo è sicuramente un bene,non rappresenta assolutamente un male.
Tutti i neo convertiti sono un po' fanatici per l'entusiasmo, la gioia che dà scoperta di Dio.
Tuo marito ha avuto la sfortuna di incontrare un membro di una chiesa protestante evangelica in un periodo in cui era particolarmente sensibile, è stato come buttare benzina sul fuoco, ma adesso credo che il pericolo maggiore sia passato.

La Bibbia è veramente una fonte infinita di sapienza e molti passi nascondono significati sempre nuovi, sempre diversi, più complessi e affascinanti. Ma a tutto c'è un limite, tuo marito non può vivere solamente di lettura e studio della Bibbia.
Io amo la musica cattolica, ma dopo un'ora che l'ascolto diventa una rottura di balle insopportabile.
Come risolvere questo problema? Non è facile ma ho un idea che potrebbe funzionare.

Per prima cosa scaricagli da internet qualche lezione in mp3 di Gianfranco Ravasi: come spiega la Bibbia quest'uomo non lo fa nessuno.
Dopo che si è creato un certo interesse gli regalerei questo libro:


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788810205457/ravasi-gianfranco/libro-dei-salmi.html


Lo studio del Libro dei Salmi, 3 volumi, 3268 pagine!
Tu dici, son 150 euro, 300.000 lire... lascia stare, ne vale la pena, son soldi bem spesi.
Ascoltare Ravasi è una delizia, leggerlo è una rottura di balle infinita! (Attenzione, se per errore regali un audiolibro di Ravasi a tuo marito ti freghi per il resto della vita).
Tuo marito sarà entusiasta del regalo, ma ti assicuro che non leggerà più di 200 pagine.
Poi capirà anche lui che è una materia di studio infinita e che oltre che studiarlo il Vangelo è ancora più importante viverlo.


Tu lascia sto cavolo di amante, com sto stordito irrisolto tra i piedi non potrai fare nessun progresso.
Ti affonda, ti impantana e non ti lascia vedere la tua situazione con la chiarezza e la lucidità necessarie.
Cerca di nascondere molto bene le prove del tradimento perché se un giorno tuo marito ne venisse a conoscenza ne rimarrebbe straziato. Non confidare nel suo perdono, quasi sicuramente opterebbe per la separazione.
Tra 20, 30 anni si presenterà l'occasione giusta e forse potrai raccontagli la verità.
Auguri, forza e coraggio!


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2012)

job ha detto:


> Tuo marito è un brav'uomo. È normale che uno a 37 anni abbia fretta di sposarsi e costruire una famiglia. È normale che adesso com 43 anni cerchi il completamento della famiglia com l'arrivo di un figlio.
> 
> 
> Ti ha messo fretta per il matrimonio, non eri completamente convinta, colpa di tuo padre, colpa della suocera... son tutte schiocchezze. Anche mia moglie mi ha messo fretta, ogni tanto glielo dico anche ma mi rendo conto che alla fine la decisione l'ho presa io e ne ero completamente consapevole.
> ...



Me cojoni!


----------



## Attila (6 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Me cojoni!



"Tuo marito è pigro a letto e vuol stare solo sotto? La colpa è tua" 

è una mentalità d'altri tempi, ma mi piace


----------



## geko (6 Aprile 2012)

[video=youtube;JogQZs7gpNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JogQZs7gpNA[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> [video=youtube;JogQZs7gpNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JogQZs7gpNA[/video]


Io ho avuto una visione!
Sono lì che riuscivo a far conoscere il marito di sta qua con la moglie di Meridio...
E tutti e 4 capivano che scambiandosi i partners...tutte le cose andavano a posto eh?

Oh tu spossata...
Scrivi a Massimo Meridio che ti racconti di sua moglie.


----------



## geko (6 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io ho avuto una visione!
> Sono lì che riuscivo a far conoscere il marito di sta qua con la moglie di Meridio...
> E tutti e 4 capivano che scambiandosi i partners...tutte le cose andavano a posto eh?
> 
> ...


Sei stato illuminato da Padre Maronno, Conte: ora sono _accomunati_.


----------



## free (6 Aprile 2012)

Padre Maronno delirio totale!
:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> Padre Maronno delirio totale!
> :rotfl:


Padre Maronno...
L'unico che potrebbe farmi da confessore...

ma io dico se solo dessero il sacerdozio alle donne...
Andrei a confessarmi da suor scopatrice...no?
Ah malvagio conte ero pia e mi hai fatto diventare un'empia...

Dai conte raccontami un altro dei tuoi peccati che...me...ok...ok...


----------



## Sabina (6 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Me cojoni!


Ahahahah! :up:


----------



## spossata (7 Aprile 2012)

job ha detto:


> Tuo marito è un brav'uomo. È normale che uno a 37 anni abbia fretta di sposarsi e costruire una famiglia. È normale che adesso com 43 anni cerchi il completamento della famiglia com l'arrivo di un figlio.
> 
> 
> Ti ha messo fretta per il matrimonio, non eri completamente convinta, colpa di tuo padre, colpa della suocera... son tutte schiocchezze. Anche mia moglie mi ha messo fretta, ogni tanto glielo dico anche ma mi rendo conto che alla fine la decisione l'ho presa io e ne ero completamente consapevole.
> ...


Ciao. Grazie. Almeno tu mi hai dato un consiglio sensato. Per quanto riguarda che sia colpa mia sul discorso sesso dissento. Glielo dico da una vita che mi da fastidio dominarlo e basta mentre lui si guarda la tv mentre io mi dimeno da sola. E poi non credere. Gli metto il pepe e anche il peperoncino. Sabato scorso sono riuscita a farci qualcosa di più. Alleluia.. anche se siamo ancora lontani dal raggiungere la vetta. Però ho deciso che non mi voglio arrendere.

Proverò a vedere i libri che mi consigli.

Grazie.


----------



## Annuccia (7 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...




scappa


----------



## geko (7 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Ciao. Grazie. Almeno tu mi hai dato un consiglio sensato. Per quanto riguarda che sia colpa mia sul discorso sesso dissento. Glielo dico da una vita che mi da fastidio dominarlo e basta mentre lui si guarda la tv mentre io mi dimeno da sola. E poi non credere. Gli metto il pepe e anche il peperoncino. Sabato scorso sono riuscita a farci qualcosa di più. *Alleluia*.. anche se siamo ancora lontani dal raggiungere la vetta. Però ho deciso che non mi voglio arrendere.
> 
> Proverò a vedere i libri che mi consigli.
> 
> Grazie.


Mi pare il commento più appropriato, date le circostanze. :mrgreen:  
Scusami ma davvero... non ti invidio per niente. Tanto di cappello alla tua pazienza e determinazione!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi pare il commento più appropriato, date le circostanze. :mrgreen:
> Scusami ma davvero... non ti invidio per niente. Tanto di cappello alla tua pazienza e determinazione!


[video=youtube;k6y1Cnfszl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6y1Cnfszl4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## geko (7 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Padre Maronno...
> L'unico che potrebbe farmi da confessore...
> 
> *ma io dico se solo dessero il sacerdozio alle donne...
> ...


Conte, mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa. La confessione dovrebbe essere modellata sulla personalità del 'credente', no? Io me la sono sempre immaginata così:

[video=youtube;oAX3mbqP7sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAX3mbqP7sk[/video]


Prometto che da adesso la pianto di svaccare questo 3D. Perdonami spossata, perché ho peccato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Basta, ora la smetto veramente. :blank:  Sorry!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Conte, mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa. La confessione dovrebbe essere modellata sulla personalità del 'credente', no? Io me la sono sempre immaginata così:
> 
> [video=youtube;oAX3mbqP7sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAX3mbqP7sk[/video]
> 
> ...


Wovl suor matra!


----------



## Tebe (7 Aprile 2012)

Io non mi sono mai confessata:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (7 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai confessata:mrgreen:


A confessarti ci pensa il Conte, io sono solo l'addetto alle punizioni: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :carneval:


Frate Geko


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl suor matra!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A confessarti ci pensa il Conte, io sono solo l'addetto alle punizioni:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
Adulatore...come mi conosci tu...flap flap


----------



## Simy (9 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A confessarti ci pensa il Conte, io sono solo l'addetto alle punizioni:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrittore (10 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


tranquilla spossata...hai fatto bene! 
Davvero dico.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> tranquilla spossata...hai fatto bene!
> Davvero dico.


io pù che altro non so come faccia a resistere...


----------



## Attila (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io pù che altro non so come faccia a resistere...


perché sa che in fondo al tunnel c'è una speranza   (= "il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo"...)


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> perché sa che in fondo al tunnel c'è una speranza  (= "il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo"...)


....mmmhhh... sarà..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Attila (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....mmmhhh... sarà..... :mrgreen:


comunque è e resta uno dei thread piu' spassosi dell'anno  (ad esempio: "Non gli ho rilevato il tradimento perché la prenderebbe davvero male"). 

Detto questo, ...assoluzione NEGATA :up:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> comunque è e resta uno dei thread piu' spassosi dell'anno (ad esempio: "Non gli ho rilevato il tradimento perché la prenderebbe davvero male").
> 
> Detto questo, ...assoluzione NEGATA :up:


guarda in questi casi secondo me si potrebbe chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio alla Sacra Rota.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Attila (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda in questi casi secondo me si potrebbe chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio alla Sacra Rota.... :mrgreen:



guarda che lo si puo' chiedere in TUTTI i casi , e piu' sono inverosimili (e questo, ehm...) e meglio è!


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> guarda che lo si puo' chiedere in TUTTI i casi , e piu' sono inverosimili (e questo, ehm...) e meglio è!


si, ma si paga per farsi annullare il matrimonio...


----------



## Attila (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma si paga per farsi annullare il matrimonio...


Beh, ma è per una buona causa...  Ero a Roma recentemente (ieri), e mi dicono che le tariffe si sono abbassate.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Beh, ma è per una buona causa... Ero a Roma recentemente (ieri), e mi dicono che le tariffe si sono abbassate.


c'è la crisi....fanno le offerte anche li...


----------



## job (11 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Ciao. Grazie. Almeno tu mi hai dato un consiglio sensato. Per quanto riguarda che sia colpa mia sul discorso sesso dissento. Glielo dico da una vita che mi da fastidio dominarlo e basta mentre lui si guarda la tv mentre io mi dimeno da sola. E poi non credere. Gli metto il pepe e anche il peperoncino. Sabato scorso sono riuscita a farci qualcosa di più. Alleluia.. anche se siamo ancora lontani dal raggiungere la vetta. Però ho deciso che non mi voglio arrendere.
> 
> Proverò a vedere i libri che mi consigli.
> 
> Grazie.


Fai benissimo a mettere il peperoncino nella vostra relazione e sono contento che qualcosa sia migliorato.
Ma non puoi permettergli di assistere alla TV mentre fa l'amore con te, è una mancanza di rispetto inaccettabile.
Io al posto tuo gli spaccherei l'abatjour in testa!
Devi importi di più, incazzarti, gridare, piangere, farti rispettare.
Non puoi accettare queste cose supinamente, devi reagire.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## spossata (17 Aprile 2012)

Rispondo a chi mi ha chiesto come faccio a sopportarlo. Diciamo che spesso lavora fuori. Anche per questo riesco a sopportarlo perché lo vedo solo una volta a settimana.

In questi giorni è a casa e vi devo dire che è davvero difficile stargli accanto. Alza la voce per un nonnulla. Anche solo per una domanda che gli pongo. 

Ovviamente la Bibbia la riprende in mano e non posso certo nascondergliela. Non lo so. Per fortuna la prossima settimana riprendo a lavorare. 

Non riesco a capire come fa a cambiare così tanto una persona. Lui dice che gli piaccio sempre di più perché sono migliorata molto in questi anni, invece a me piace sempre meno il suo comportamento. Preciso che non si limita solo al discorso sesso. Anzi, diciamo che ultimamente va meglio almeno da quel punto di vista.

Prima mi diceva "lo facciamo?" e meccanicamente a secco io dovevo prodigarmi. Ora gli ho detto "senti lo vuoi fare?" Benissimo.. attivati per farmi venire voglia.. Allora il giorno dopo si è attivato nei preliminari.

Almeno un passo avanti si sta facendo. Per il resto ci devo ancora lavorare molto. Sta di fatto che io mi sento in obbligo. Mi sento obbligata a star con lui ma non dovrebbe essere così.

Non ci siamo mai detti "ti amo" in questi anni. Lo so che è davvero strano ma io non me la sono mai sentita e lui dice che se non me lo dice non significa che non lo provi e che comunque mi ha sposata e questo dovrebbe bastarmi.


----------



## Attila (17 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Prima mi diceva "lo facciamo?" e meccanicamente a secco io dovevo prodigarmi. Ora gli ho detto "senti lo vuoi fare?" Benissimo.. attivati per farmi venire voglia.. Allora il giorno dopo si è attivato nei preliminari.
> 
> .


Il giorno dopo?  C'è ancora una messa a punto da fare nei tempi di reazione!   Oppure è lui che ti ha detto "attivati", e a lui gli è venuta voglia 24 ore dopo?


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Rispondo a chi mi ha chiesto come faccio a sopportarlo. Diciamo che spesso lavora fuori. Anche per questo riesco a sopportarlo perché lo vedo solo una volta a settimana.
> 
> In questi giorni è a casa e vi devo dire che è davvero difficile stargli accanto. Alza la voce per un nonnulla. Anche solo per una domanda che gli pongo.
> 
> ...


io continuo a chiedermi come fai! ... e mi chiedo pure dove lo vedi il passo avanti....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io continuo a chiedermi come fai! ... e mi chiedo pure dove lo vedi il passo avanti....


passo avanti... per andare dove? Il problema non è mica che non vi diciate 'ti amo', il problema è che tu quest'uomo lo sopporti a fatica... ci stai per obbligo... ma... PERCHE'??????


----------



## bubu (17 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Rispondo a chi mi ha chiesto come faccio a sopportarlo. Diciamo che spesso lavora fuori. Anche per questo riesco a sopportarlo perché lo vedo solo una volta a settimana.
> 
> In questi giorni è a casa e vi devo dire che è davvero difficile stargli accanto. Alza la voce per un nonnulla. Anche solo per una domanda che gli pongo.
> 
> ...


Aiutoooooo


----------



## scrittore (17 Aprile 2012)

Il danno più grande non lo fa il tradimento in se. Ma la cecità sul presente causata dall'assurda pretesa di farcela a recuperare una vita già da tempo passata....


----------



## Indeciso (17 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Il giorno dopo?  C'è ancora una messa a punto da fare nei tempi di reazione!   Oppure è lui che ti ha detto "attivati", e a lui gli è venuta voglia 24 ore dopo?


ma una sessione di sesso quanto dura? 2 settimane?


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> passo avanti... per andare dove? Il problema non è mica che non vi diciate 'ti amo', il problema è che tu quest'uomo lo sopporti a fatica... ci stai per obbligo... ma... PERCHE'??????


autolesionismo?


----------



## Attila (17 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> autolesionismo?



Spesso la gente resiste insieme perché in fondo un po' si assomiglia.   E non lo dico come battuta... 

"Non ci siamo mai detti "ti amo" in questi anni. Lo so che è davvero strano ma io non me la sono mai sentita e lui dice che se non me lo dice non significa che non lo provi e che comunque mi ha sposata e questo dovrebbe bastarmi."


----------



## Simy (17 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Spesso la gente resiste insieme perché in fondo un po' si assomiglia. E non lo dico come battuta...
> 
> "Non ci siamo mai detti "ti amo" in questi anni. Lo so che è davvero strano ma io non me la sono mai sentita e lui dice che se non me lo dice non significa che non lo provi e che comunque mi ha sposata e questo dovrebbe bastarmi."


bè si è una possibile interpretazione....


----------



## spossata (18 Aprile 2012)

Non è autolesionismo. Credetemi. E' il cercare di sistemare le cose. 

In questi giorni è a casa da lavoro e oggi gli ho chiesto se per cortesia può cambiare il tubo del metano che ha comprato 4 mesi fa. Lui non aveva voglia perché voleva leggersi la Bibbia, io ho insistito visto che è sempre in trasferta e poi non avrà tempo.Ha chiuso il contatore senza prima sincerarsi se aveva la chiave dello stesso.

Beh.. morale della favola si è incazzato con me. Ma io dico? Ma non sarà mica colpa mia se tu prima di chiudere il contatore non ti sinceri di avere la chiave?!?


----------



## spossata (18 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Spesso la gente resiste insieme perché in fondo un po' si assomiglia.   E non lo dico come battuta...


No. La verità è che non ci assomigliamo per niente. E' per questo che è difficile ormai stare insieme. Ma lui non era per niente così. Non era così e la cosa è davvero triste. Come può un ragazzo cambiare completamente.


----------



## Attila (18 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Ma lui non era per niente così.



Per quanto riguarda la religione?  O per tutto quel comportamento ...rivendicativo?  

Spesso quello che cambia non sono le persone, ma il rapporto TRA le persone in quanto tale (come sono io con te, tu con me ecc.)  Lui è cambiato anche al di fuori dalla sfera familiare?


----------



## exStermy (18 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Salve. So di aver sbagliato ma non ho potuto evitarlo.
> 
> Sono sposata da quasi sette anni. Mio marito è in piena crisi religiosa da due anni. Mi parla della Bibbia da mattina a sera quando è a casa la domenica. Della fine del mondo, del fatto che il Signore prenderà uno e l'altro lo lascerà a vivere con il diavolo. Non sto qui a spiegare perché è davvero pesante quello che mi dice.
> 
> ...


te serve n'esorcista...

ma se nun lo trovi sull'elenco, mollalo e se ci riesci fatte annulla' pure il matrimonio dalla Sacra Rota a sfregio...

e se ti consiglio io il divorzio a razzo non farti troppe domande...nun servono...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> Non è autolesionismo. Credetemi. E' il cercare di sistemare le cose.
> 
> In questi giorni è a casa da lavoro e oggi gli ho chiesto se per cortesia può cambiare il tubo del metano che ha comprato 4 mesi fa. Lui non aveva voglia perché voleva leggersi la Bibbia, io ho insistito visto che è sempre in trasferta e poi non avrà tempo.Ha chiuso il contatore senza prima sincerarsi se aveva la chiave dello stesso.
> 
> Beh.. morale della favola si è incazzato con me. Ma io dico? Ma non sarà mica colpa mia se tu prima di chiudere il contatore non ti sinceri di avere la chiave?!?


Senti tu mi sfotti sempre, ma credimi, conosco molto bene la Bibbia...forse meglio di tuo marito!
Ora se tu leggessi la Bibbia troveresti un prontuario di frasi adatte alla bisogna...

Es. Quolet scrive che c'è un tempo per cambiare i tubi del metano e un tempo per leggere la bibbia.
San Paolo dice...nel nuovo testamento che chi non lavora neppure mangi eh?


----------



## Attila (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> San Paolo dice...nel nuovo testamento che chi non lavora neppure mangi eh?


...senza contare che A. Celentano, cattolico osservantissimo, è sulla stessa linea di pensiero ("chi non lavora...") !


----------



## spossata (18 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda la religione?  O per tutto quel comportamento ...rivendicativo?
> 
> Spesso quello che cambia non sono le persone, ma il rapporto TRA le persone in quanto tale (come sono io con te, tu con me ecc.)  Lui è cambiato anche al di fuori dalla sfera familiare?



E' il suo comportamento rivendicativo. Non so se dipenda tutto dalla crisi religiosa. So solo che sono due giorni che è a casa e due giorni che alza la voce per qualsiasi cosa gli dico. 

Io francamente non vedo l'ora che torni a lavorare e  che venga lunedì così posso ritornare a lavoro pure io. Sto meglio senza di lui. Purtroppo è così.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> ...senza contare che A. Celentano, cattolico osservantissimo, è sulla stessa linea di pensiero ("chi non lavora...") !


E sta scritto e voi mariti non esasperate le vostre mogli che non abbiano da inasprirsi contro di voi.
Sta scritto: Amate le vostre mogli come se fosse carne della vostra carne, si è mai visto uno che prende in odio la sua carne?

Se solo lui le leggesse il cantico dei cantici...come sei bella amica mia, come sei bella...

Sta pure scritto di non esporre la propria moglie all'adulterio eh?


----------



## spossata (18 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti tu mi sfotti sempre, ma credimi, conosco molto bene la Bibbia...forse meglio di tuo marito!
> Ora se tu leggessi la Bibbia troveresti un prontuario di frasi adatte alla bisogna...
> 
> Es. Quolet scrive che c'è un tempo per cambiare i tubi del metano e un tempo per leggere la bibbia.
> San Paolo dice...nel nuovo testamento che chi non lavora neppure mangi eh?



La bibbia ho iniziato a leggerla ma devo dire che ora non riesco più ad andare avanti proprio perché mi è andata in antipatia.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2012)

spossata ha detto:


> La bibbia ho iniziato a leggerla ma devo dire che ora non riesco più ad andare avanti proprio perché mi è andata in antipatia.


Beh tenta salta via certi parti eh?
Il Deuteronomio non si può sentire eh?
Così il Levitico...
Ma magari leggi la storia di Giuditta...è figa eh?
Oloferne fa na brutta fine!

Insomma la Bibbia è un mucchio di libri messi assieme...
Penso che sia meglio che leggi il nuovo testamento...
Dei profeti il più figo è Nonteladomia!


----------

